# Zukunft des Angelns



## Andreas25 (8. März 2012)

Servus,
was denkt ihr wird sich in den nächsten 20 Jahren im Angelsport so alles ändern? Wird das C&R Verbot irgendwann fallen? Nähert sich die Angelkultur Deutschland Frankreich, grosbritanien und Co an? Gibt es bald Paylakes und wird die Zahl der Forellenteiche noch zunehmen? Wird man in 20 Jahren noch Aale fangen können, oder haben wir die bis dahin ausgerottet? Bin gespannt was euch alles einfällt zu dem Thema.


----------



## Fragezeichen (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Rückblickend auf die letzten 15-20 Jahre male ich da ein sehr schwarzes Bild.
Hier in der Gegend kämpfen jetzt schon viele Vereine bei Pachtverlängerungen mit den Besitzern (meistens ist das Landesbesitz). Dazu kommen noch teilweise komplett nutzlose Naturschutzauflagen, die oft weniger die Natur schützen als das Naturschutzimage der lokalen Entscheider.

Insgesamt gehe ich von noch mehr Regeln und Einschränkungen, dem Verlust einiger Gewässer an den schönen Schein und Preissteigerungen bei den verbleibenden Gewässern aus. Die Preise haben sich ja so schon oft verdoppelt/verdreifacht. Was Forellenpuffs angeht glaube ich an eine relativ konstant bleibende Zahl...hier macht mal einer auf, da mal einer zu. Die stellen für viele Angler einfach keine richtige Alternative dar.

Einige der restlichen Gewässer fallen an "elitäre" Kleinvereine, soll heissen wenige Mitglieder, enorm hohe Beiträge, spezialisiert auf bestimmte Angelarten. Habe ich hier vereinzelt mit Fliegenfischern gesehen. Tageskarte kostet da schlappe 30€, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Das traue ich auch anderen spezialisierten Anglern zu.

Mit dem Konzept von Paylakes bin ich nicht vertraut, klingt für mich wie Forellenpuff in größer und mit anderen Fischarten. Wenn das so ist, dann müssten die größtenteils erstmal gebuddelt werden...heutzutage lässt die Fischereibehörde nicht jeden nach Lust und Laune ein Gewässer mit Exoten (?) oder in Monokultur besetzen. Wobei ich da nicht ganz sicher bin, wenns ein Gewerbe ist werden ja ganz andere Maßstäbe angesetzt.

Aale wirds sicher noch geben, wenn vielleicht auch weniger. Fangen wird man die also noch können, Entnahme wird je nach Entwicklung möglicherweise gänzlich verboten.

Mein Fazit: Die Zukunft für viele Angler sieht eher düster aus. Schwarzanglerzahlen werden mangels bezahlbarer Alternative steigen. Alles bezogen auf meine Gegend, in anderen Bundesländern mag das besser aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Angeln hat eine tolle Zukunft - wahrscheinlich aber eher im Ausland...................


----------



## 42er barsch (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

meiner meinung nach werde ich auch in zwanzig jahren, wenn es die gesundheit zulässt, über die steinpackung am rhein stolpern um barsch,hecht,zander und co. mit gummiködern nachzustellen und in der kalten jahreszeit mich irgendwo im hafen platzieren und auf winterrotaugen stippen.

sicher wird es die ein oder andere finanzeielle änderung geben, hat es die letzten 20 - 25 jahre aber auch und ich fische immer noch.

ob die fischerei noch so erfolgreich sein wird wie im moment weiss niemand denn diese entwicklung kann keiner zu 100% vorraussehen.

ein beispiel ist die zugewanderte grundel im rhein.
als friedfischer beim stippen oder feedern sind die viecher eine plage, in betracht auf die raubfischangelei, insbesondere auf barsch und zander, könnte der kleine eindringling sich zu einem segen entwickeln.

ich möcht damit sagen das es sicherlich veränderungen geben wird, die gab es die letzten 20 jahre auch, z.b. setzkescherverbot und verbot des lebenden köderfisches, aber geangelt und gefangen wird weiterhin man muss nur positiv auf die veränderungen reagieren.

ich reagiere z.b. im moment auf die grundelinvasion und kann mich nicht beklagen.

gruss


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein. |bigeyes




Schöne Thread-Idee übrigens! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an, wage aber zu bezweifeln dass das 20 Jahre dauern wird. Und es wird auch nicht Schuld des Tier- oder Naturschutzes sein.

Schon jetzt steht das angeln in vielen Industriegewässern, Häfen und Kanälen auf der Kippe, weil unsere eigenen Vertreter die Angelfischerei ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb zugelassen sehen wollen.
Bereits heute gibt es einige Gewässer, für die ein Verzehrverbot gilt, für viele andere (noch) eine Verzehrwarnung.

Das kollidiert mit dem angeln zm Nahrungserwerb und so sind angelvrbote nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Wer hat Schuld ?

Wir alle. Weil wir lieber stundenlang über Köder, Geräte und Fangmethoden palavern, anstatt den Hintern hochzukriegen und uns über die Vereine für den Fortbestand der Angelei stark zu machen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'n Scheißdreck wird verboten sein, ihr Jammerlappen, darauf wette ich hier und jetzt 'ne Kiste Radeberger und 'ne Pulle Ruß deiner Wahl!:q


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Sollte die Entwicklung so weitergehen wie wir sie jetzt täglich sehen,wird in 20 Jahren niemand darüber reden wie wir Angeln,sondern wie man am besten überlebt.

|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'n Scheißdreck wird verboten sein, ihr Jammerlappen, darauf wette ich hier und jetzt 'ne Kiste Radeberger und 'ne Pulle Ruß deiner Wahl!:q



Seh ich genau so.
Es wird immer Leute geben, die mit der Angelei Geld machen wollen und über ihre Lobby entsprechende Richtlinien durchsetzen werden.
Aber die Industrie hat da auch noch Interessen. Denn deren Umsätze werden wegbrechen, wenn Angeln verboten wird, also, nicht auf der Industrie rumtrampeln, denn das sind des Anglers Freunde.
Es wird sich natürlich in der Angelei so einiges ändern. Wenn ich sehe, daß man sich mit der We, oder wie dieser Luftschläger heißt, so richtig fit macht, :q, weiß ich doch genau, daß es bald Kampfangler geben wird, die bei facebook über ihre "Luftfänge" berichten werden und sich streiten, ob man den Fisch hätte wieder ins Netz zurücksetzen müssen oder nicht.
Also, solange ich kriechen kann, werde ich durch diese Welt stromern und mir meine Nahrung, sprich Fisch, wie ein Mann erjagen. So ist nun mal der Überlebenstrieb, der noch nicht weggezüchtet wurde.

Petri


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ich muss da leider Fragezeiche, Ralle und Thomas zustimmen. 
Ich seh das Ganze auch sehr negativ. 
Wenn man einfach mal 15 oder 20 Jahre zurück blickt, und mit heute vergleicht ist das schon ein riesiger Unterschied. 
Das beginnt beim Köderfisch, Setzkescher und geht bis hin zum mal schnell ein Bivy aufstellen. 
Nachtangelzeiten teilweise auch stark beschränkt, und noch die Auflage nach Ende der Angelzeit das Wasser verlassen zu müssen. Somit fallen für mich sehr interessante Gewässer, die aber auch mal 100 - 150km weg liegen, bereits jetzt für ein spontanes Wochenende flach. 
Früher war man einfach etwas verrückt, wenn man tagelang zum Fischen war, heute ist man schon fast ein Verbrecher. 
Mit dem Gewässern stimme ich insbesondere Fragezeichen zu, die guten Gewässer werden für viele nicht mehr zugänglich sein, da in der Hand von teuren Vereinen, oder in den Händen von ein paar Privatpersonen, die nur einen kleinen ausgewählten Kreis angeln lassen. 
Pachtgewässer gibt es, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend, sowieso recht schwer - jeden Fall interessante, ich hab da immer etwas ein Auge drauf.
Das mag in MeckPomm oder so wieder ganz anders aussehen. Aber bei uns sind Aufnahmebeiträge von 300 Euro Standard, auch 600 Euro kommen vor - zzgl. nochmal schnell 150-250 Euro Jahresbeitrag. 
Bezüglich Paylakes, solange sich an der Gesetzeslage nichts ändert, werden das wohl auch nicht mehr werden, oder die Betreiber bewegen sich mit C&R schon wieder mehr im Schatten als im Licht - womit wir auch schon wieder beim kleinen Kreis der Leute sind, die dort fischen dürfen, damit die ganze Sache nicht publik wird. Die Gewässer die dann übrig bleiben, sind dann wahrscheinlich komplett überlaufen. 
Und FoPu`s gehen bei uns in Bayern sowieso nicht, es gibt m. W. nach nur eines, und da frag ich mich schon immer, warum das Ganze noch am Laufen ist. 
Von daher ist mein Fazit doch sehr negativ...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Naja der Mensch macht viel kaputt, heute wurde bekannt gegeben das 15 Kilometer der Alz komplett tot sind. Es wurde Löschwasser eingeleitet und kurz darauf war die ganze Wasseroberfläche von Fisch bedeckt. Insofern wird gerade dort in Zukunft nichtsmehr mit Angeln sein.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



flor61 schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so.
> Es wird immer Leute geben, die mit der Angelei Geld machen wollen und über ihre Lobby entsprechende Richtlinien durchsetzen werden.



Na was hat denn die mächtige Lobby für Richtlinien durchgesetzt bisher?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Sollte die Entwicklung so weitergehen wie wir sie jetzt täglich sehen,wird in 20 Jahren niemand darüber reden wie wir Angeln,sondern wie man am besten überlebt.
> 
> |wavey:



Ach Gott, ja, dann guck mal dreißig Jahre zurück, da stand uns der Weltuntergang auch direkt in's Haus. Massive Umweltverschmutzungen, fast alle großen Flüsse quasi ökologisch tot(heute angeln wir in der Elbe wieder Lachse), Waldsterben (uns wurde damals prognostiziert, daß die bewaldeten Kammlagen des Erzgebirges mitte der 90'er komplett abgestorben sein werden..heute haben wir wieder Auerwild und Luchse),Kalter Krieg,atomarer Supergau usw.usw., den Weltuntergangspropheten kann ich nur sagen, daß Bier dauert immer noch sieben Minuten!|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Syntac schrieb:


> Na was hat denn die mächtige Lobby für Richtlinien durchgesetzt bisher?



Ich spreche von Brandenburg:
Naturschutz-Lobby: Angelverbot mit lebenden Köderfischen
Waldbesitzer-Lobby: Fahrverbot durch Wälder zum Angelgewässer
Angler-Lobby: Angeln mit zwei Raubfischruten, Spinnfischen mit drei Kunstködern, durchgängiges Raubfischangeln

Nur mal so als Beispiel.
Die Industrie wird erst Aktiv, wenn es an ihre Kasse geht.

Petri


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@flor61: naja, ob die zwei Raubfischruten so ausschlaggebend sind, wenn man nach erreichen der Fangmenge (bei uns 1 Hecht / Zander pro Tag) das Fischen einstellen muss, möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Da wurde dann das Pferd etwas von hinten aufgezäumt 

@Gründler: Da musst Du gar keine 20 Jahre warten:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/pink-slime-for-school-lun_n_1322325.html


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein. |bigeyes
> Schöne Thread-Idee übrigens! #6



Der letze Mist.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'n Scheißdreck wird verboten sein, ihr Jammerlappen, darauf wette ich hier und jetzt 'ne Kiste Radeberger und 'ne Pulle Ruß deiner Wahl!:q



LIKE!

Wir werden Lachse fangen, die Aalpopulation wird sich vielleicht erholt haben, mehr Leute lernen C&R zu schätzen. Viele Gewässer sind renaturiert, Querverbaue abgeschaftt (siehe europäische Wasserrahmenrichtlinie WRRL) usw.

Scheiß auf den lebendigen Köderfisch, der tote fängt auch oder wechsele lieber direkt zu Kunstködern. Noch mehr Hightec, geilere Köder und neue fängigere Techniken erwarten uns, um auf einen besseren Fischbestand zu angeln.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Syntac schrieb:


> @flor61: naja, ob die zwei Raubfischruten so ausschlaggebend sind, wenn man nach erreichen der Fangmenge (bei uns 1 Hecht / Zander pro Tag) das Fischen einstellen muss, möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Da wurde dann das Pferd etwas von hinten aufgezäumt
> 
> @Gründler: Da musst Du gar keine 20 Jahre warten:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/pink-slime-for-school-lun_n_1322325.html



doch mußt du normalerweise in bayern, wenn du dein limit voll hast, wegen des abknüppelparagraphen.

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Syntac schrieb:


> @flor61: naja, ob die zwei Raubfischruten so ausschlaggebend sind, wenn man nach erreichen der Fangmenge (bei uns 1 Hecht / Zander pro Tag) das Fischen einstellen muss, möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Da wurde dann das Pferd etwas von hinten aufgezäumt



Dann musst du ja auch nicht alles umnieten. Raubfische kommen nicht so häufig wie Weißfische vor.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Der letze Mist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry aber träum weiter.

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> doch mußt du normalerweise in bayern, wenn du dein limit voll hast, wegen des abknüppelparagraphen.
> 
> antonio



Dann hälst du dich halt nicht daran.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja auch nicht alles umnieten. Raubfische kommen nicht so häufig wie Weißfische vor.



doch in bayern alles was maß hat und keine schonzeit.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Dann hälst du dich halt nicht daran.



jup und dann kommt son kontrollseppl und dann?

antonio


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@rotrunner:
genau, und läufst Gefahr Dir eine Anzeige einzufangen und u. U. den Fischereischein zu verlieren. 
Aber genau diese Einstellung ist das Problem, anstatt gegen solche Sachen vorzugehen, wird sich still und heimlich einfach nicht daran gehalten.


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'n Scheißdreck wird verboten sein, ihr Jammerlappen, darauf wette ich hier und jetzt 'ne Kiste Radeberger und 'ne Pulle Ruß deiner Wahl!


Angenommen!
Ich bring dir dann wiederum 'nen Blasen & Nierentee in'er Schnabeltasse mit, viel mehr wird ja net mehr gehen.

Mit der Weltuntergangsstimmung vor 20/30 Jahren hast du recht, die (damals gar nicht so unwahrscheinlichen) Annahmen sind nix geworden.
Ich glaube sogar, dass unsere Gewässer in 20 Jahren besser aussehen als heute, von einzelnen Katastropengebieten abgesehen.

Aber die gesetzl. Nummer schreitet step by step voran.
Beispiel: an einem Ufer rumstraucheln... viel zu gefährlich, selbst mit dem dann lange vorgeschriebenen Helm für Fussgänger. Rumhantieren mit'nem Messer, Hakenspitzen,... Ein solches Verhalten wird nicht mehr geduldet, sondern verboten sein.
Der Sargnagel wird aber der Natur- & Tierschutz sein. Und gerade das Angeln zur Nahrungsbeschaffung, weniger die C&R zum Spaß-Geschichte, wird der Schlüssel sein.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> sorry aber träum weiter.
> 
> antonio



Ich beobachte nur eine stetige Verbesserung der Verhältnisse in vielen Gewässern bzgl. diverser Parameter. Da kann man Realist sein und trotzdem auf gute Fänge hoffen. Die ganzen Schwarzmaler verstehe ich nicht. Weil mal eine Vorschrift dazugekommen ist, z.B. die des toten Köderfisches, die auch Sinn macht, wird es gleich auf alles projeziert. Weil ein Industriehafen mal gesperrt wird, wird es auf jedes Gewässer projeziert. Weil es Vereine gibt die 30 Euro für ne Tageskarte nehmen, ist es in Ordnung damit nicht Hans und Franz dort hinschlendern und den aufgebauten Fischbestand in kürze wieder ruinieren, und das wird dann auf alle Vereine projeziert.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

und mit genau deiner einstellung "ist ja nicht so schlimm, wenn hier und da ein neues verbot kommt" kommen wir eben da hin, daß das angeln in d immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein.
> Schöne Thread-Idee übrigens!





rotrunna schrieb:


> Der letze Mist...


Einen anderen Ton bitte!


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

korrekt, das wird mehr oder weniger schleichend passieren. 
In anderen Ländern, in denen das Angeln Volkssport ist, kann man sowas schlecht machen, da das Volk ja "Brot und Spiele" braucht - aber hier ist das wohl weniger die Angelei, sondern mehr Barbara Salesch, Alexander Hold und das Messie Team...


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Es wäre schön, wenn in 20 Jahren die Kuschelangler mit Ihrem C&R Gehabe und Getue genau so von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind, wie die gnadenlosen Abschläger und Beutemacher auch.
Wünschenswert wäre ein vernünftiges Handeln von naturbewußten Anglern, ohne in Extreme abzuschweifen.

Bei der ganzen Schwarzmalerei von wegen noch mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen wird uns das geeinte Europa hoffentlich mal von Vorteil sein. In anderen europäischen Ländern teilt man unsere Ansichten (zum Glück) größtenteils überhaupt nicht.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen anderen Ton bitte!



Dann so: Ich halte deine Aussage für falsch und stimme keineswegs mit deiner These überein. 

Die zusätzlichen Regeln muss auch erst mal einer kontrollieren! Und wenn es nur vorbildliche Angler gebe, die keinen Müll hinterlassen, die Fragen von Passanten beantworten und positive Werbung für unseren Sport machen, usw. , dann wird angeln von fast allen geduldet. Soliest es man es viel auf Schildern. Wenn dann natürlich jemand kommt und es sieht aus wie ein Schlachtfeld oder eine Mülldeponie, dann brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern, wenn Gewässer, die nicht primär zum Angeln da sind,   
gesperrt werden!


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Syntac schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern, in denen das Angeln Volkssport ist, kann man sowas schlecht machen, da das Volk ja "Brot und Spiele" braucht



Du lieferst das richtige Argument. Hier im Osten ist Angeln Volkssport. Das Problem auf der anderen Seite der Elbe ist, daß dort Angeln zum Teil schon sehr elitär ist und daß dies hier auch so werden soll.
Ein Versuch der Ost-Vereinnahmung ist ja gerade (hoffentlich) am Scheitern, siehe DAV-Vereinnahmung.
Mir scheint, der erlernte passive Widerstand, sprich nichts tun, scheint noch immer zu funzen. Das kann natürlich auch mal mächtig in die Hose gehen.

Petri


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

o.k., ich erlaube mir, mich zu wiederholen. Es geht nicht darum, ob die Verbote jemand kontrolliert, es geht auch nicht darum, sich doch einfach nicht dran zu halten, und es geht auch nicht darum, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen. 
Sondern vielmehr, dass diese Verbote überhaupt existieren, und es immer mehr werden, und wenn man die Entwicklung der letzten 20 Jahre die nächsten 20 Jahre gedanklich weiterspinnt, dann kann man dem schwerlich auch nur etwas positives abgewinnen.


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Sten

Hat ja gut hingehauen....ich habe es mit absicht so form.weil ich genau wußte was passiert und das wurde mal wieder vollstens bestätigt.


Macht ihr hier weiter,ich fahr inzwischen mal kurz in Wald Kunden abrechnen.

Einfach nur Gottlich.....


|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@flor61: gut, dann verstehen wir uns ja |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angenommen!
> Ich bring dir dann wiederum 'nen Blasen & Nierentee in'er Schnabeltasse mit, viel mehr wird ja net mehr gehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt, Nierentee??? Ich bin dann quasi in meinen besten Jahren und für dich werden wir schon ein Plätzchen finden wo wir dich an's Wasser schieben können. Bekommst auch 'nen Wimpel an deinen Fahrradhelm:q
Was die nicht zu übersehende, fortschreitende Reglementierungswut betrifft, so glaube und hoffe ich, daß da, wie bei solchen Entwicklungen eigentlich meist zu beobachten ist, längerfristig gesehen ein Zenit erreicht wird und dann eine Zäsur erfolgt. Das ist ein dynamischer Prozeß der sich irgendwann umkehrt, vielleicht erleben wir es ja noch|wavey:


----------



## olaf70 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

In 20 Jahren...dann haben wir 2032. Das ist wirklich ein richtiger "Buck-Rogers-Jahrgang". 

Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg ist Präsident von Deutschland, der Krieg in Afghanistan ist seit zwei Jahren vorbei und die Rolling Stones machen gerade ihre Abschiedstournee.
Vor allem ist es nur noch drei Jahre bis zu meiner Rente, falls ich die noch erlebe. Endlich richtig Zeit zum Angeln. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es 2028 eine Rentenreform wonach ich noch bis 2050 arbeiten muß...

Aber egal, ich glaube Angeln im Jahre 2032 wird der absolute Überhammer! 

Wir schweben mit unsrem Anti-Gravitationsfahrzeug ohne jede Mühen direkt bis an die entlegensten Uferregionen. Dort packt dann unser Angelroboter die neuesten Titan-Graphite-Space-Rods aus. Ausloten wird dann völlig unnötig sein, denn ein kleines Echolot in der Pose stellt automatisch die vorher zuhause auf dem I-Pad48 einprogrammierte Tiefe ein. Naturköder jeglicher Art sind seit 2022 ja nun zum Glück verboten, dafür gibt es aber Computeranimierte-Robot-Maden, die einen Biss sofort per E-Mail an den Angler in seinem vollklimatisierten Bivy melden. Ist zwar ein bißchen teurer aber denkt mal an die armen Maden.

Apropos teuer, ein Jahresfischereischein kostet 2500 Yen (die neue Weltwährung seit 2025).

Das einzige Problem was der Futureangler hat, was passiert wenn mal ein Fisch beisst? Reinwerfen, Essen oder Zerhacken und Vergraben?
Da ist sich sich der zuständige Verband (wie er auch immer dann heißen mag) noch immer nicht so einig. Um diese Frage zu beantworten wurde sogar Peter Mohnert kurzzeitig aufgetaut. 

Also alles in allem können wir uns alle auf die Zukunft freuen...


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Wenn sich der Trend fotsetzt haben wir in 20 jahren mehr 80 als 18jährige und die Rente erst mit 85 (Allerdings schafft das ja eh niemand, da vorher Vogelgrippe/Schweinepest/EHEC um sich greifen werden) Die paar Jugendlichen werden umnöglich das Haus verlassen können, da Füße bereits degeneriert sind und Essen ja auch aus dem Loch in der Wand kommt - dann ist wieder mehr Platz am Wasser! :m

Ich bin zuversichtlich :g


----------



## andyblub (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Alles wird gut.


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Nierentee??? Ich bin dann quasi in meinen besten Jahren und für dich werden wir schon ein Plätzchen finden wo wir dich an's Wasser schieben können. Bekommst auch 'nen Wimpel an deinen Fahrradhelm:q
> Was die nicht zu übersehende, fortschreitende Reglementierungswut betrifft, so glaube und hoffe ich, daß da, wie bei solchen Entwicklungen eigentlich meist zu beobachten ist, längerfristig gesehen ein Zenit erreicht wird und dann eine Zäsur erfolgt. Das ist ein dynamischer Prozeß der sich irgendwann umkehrt, vielleicht erleben wir es ja noch|wavey:


 
Ja, ja die Zäsur kommt im 20. Jahr:q
Und im 19.? da sitzen wir aufgrund der ganzen Regelwut und Verbote von jedwedem Highend und JDM
mit der Haselnussgerte plus Zwirn und umgebogener Nadel nachst gemeinsam beim Schwarzangeln, besonders begehrt sind dann diese: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mini-Angel-R...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a710d7da0


----------



## Veit (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen anderen Ton bitte!



Er hat aber völlig recht.


Ich sehe für das Angeln in Deutschland eine positive Zukunft, da gerade bei den jüngeren Angler gerade eine Generation entsteht, für die Angeln nicht mehr dem reinen Nahrungserwerb dient, sondern der sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung. Angelgeräte werden immer besser, es gibt jede Menge geile Kunstköder, die auf Dauer dafür sorgen werden, dass das Bild vom Angler als langweiliger Wurmbader in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeräumt wird. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen und aktivere Bekämpfung des Kormorans werden auf Dauer vielleicht sogar dafür sorgen, dass die Fischbestände sich in vielen Gewässern wieder verbessern.
Selbstverständlich sind Preissteigerungen bei den Vereinsbeiträgen und teure Karten nicht außer acht zu lassen, aber andererseits würde es mich persönlich auch nicht stören, wenn dadurch eine bestimmte Klientel vom Wasser verschwindet. Ich bin sicher, dass es auch noch in 20 Jahren genug Gewässer geben wird, die für die breite Masse der Angler zugänglich sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Veit schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind Preissteigerungen bei den Vereinsbeiträgen und teure Karten nicht außer acht zu lassen, aber andererseits würde es mich persönlich auch nicht stören, wenn dadurch eine bestimmte Klientel vom Wasser verschwindet.




Welche denn ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Zäsur kommt im 20. Jahr:q
> Und im 19.? da sitzen wir aufgrund der ganzen Regelwut und Verbote von jedwedem Highend und JDM
> mit der Haselnussgerte plus Zwirn und umgebogener Nadel nachst gemeinsam beim Schwarzangeln




Sag mal, Löffelschnitzer, welches Jahrhundert findet grad bei euch da oben im Wald statt???:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Veit schrieb:


> Angelgeräte werden immer besser, es gibt jede Menge geile Kunstköder, die auf Dauer dafür sorgen werden, dass das Bild vom Angler als langweiliger Wurmbader in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeräumt wird.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Veit schrieb:


> ..............da gerade bei den jüngeren Angler gerade eine Generation entsteht, für die Angeln nicht mehr dem reinen Nahrungserwerb dient, sondern der sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung............. .


 
Ich bin auch nicht auf die Nahrungsbeschaffung durchs Angeln angewiesen. Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut, wenn man das Angeln hernimmt, nur um seine Freizeit zu gestalten, quasi seine Langeweile durch Kurzweil zu ergänzen, hier den nötigen Kick zu erhaschen.

Aktuell haben wir bei jüngeren Anglern und auch Jägern einen Status Quo erreicht, der nicht gut ist.
Ich persönlich kenne viele beiderlei Fraktion, die eben genau aus dem Grund der Freizeitbeschäftigung und weil es hip, cool und sonst irgendwas ist, diesen beiden Passionen nachgehen, wobei die Passion ganz gehörig auf der Strecke geblieben ist.


----------



## brettl3 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



olaf70 schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren...dann haben wir 2032. Das ist wirklich ein richtiger "Buck-Rogers-Jahrgang".
> 
> Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg ist Präsident von Deutschland, der Krieg in Afghanistan ist seit zwei Jahren vorbei und die Rolling Stones machen gerade ihre Abschiedstournee.
> Vor allem ist es nur noch drei Jahre bis zu meiner Rente, falls ich die noch erlebe. Endlich richtig Zeit zum Angeln. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es 2028 eine Rentenreform wonach ich noch bis 2050 arbeiten muß...
> ...


 |muahah:Sehr schön sarkastisch


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag mal, Löffelschnitzer, welches Jahrhundert findet grad bei euch da oben im Wald statt???:q


 
Naja , son bißßl Karl Stülpner darf's schon sein:q
olles , wos aus Drasden kimmt , nuja
 :m


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich sehe für das Angeln in Deutschland eine positive Zukunft, da gerade bei den jüngeren Angler gerade eine Generation entsteht, für die Angeln nicht mehr dem reinen Nahrungserwerb dient, sondern der sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung. Angelgeräte werden immer besser, es gibt jede Menge geile Kunstköder, die auf Dauer dafür sorgen werden, dass das Bild vom Angler als langweiliger Wurmbader in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeräumt wird. .



Sehe ich ähnlich, gerade da ja in den letzten 5-10 Jahren recht rasant ein Umdenken stattfindet, Angeln wird zum urbantauglichen Sport und das Bild der in Bundeswehr-Parka eingepackten Griesgräme die am Wasser auch noch vorlaut werden verdünnt sich zunehmend. 

Ich denke der Generationenwechsel wird da am meißten frischen Wind reinbringen, wenn die Vorstände wechseln und die neue Generation den aktuellen Wandel für Gewässer übernimmt. Ich würde mir bei uns z.B. C&R auf freiwilliger Basis absolut wünschen, werde damit bei den eingefleischten Vorständen mit ihrer Meinung aus den 60ern sicher auf Granit beißen. Und die Leute in meinem Alter aus unserem Verein haben auch nur abknüppeln eingetrichert bekommen, als wenn es keine Alternativen gibt und wundern sich, warum man nicht mehr so fängt wie vor 20 Jahren...

Ich denke die Modernisierung bringt´s, vielleicht wird auch die breite Masse irgendwann dafür sensibilisiert den Angler nicht als mordlustigen Tölpel zu sehen, sondern als jemanden der sich sinnvoll und ausgeglichen beschäftigt und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur haushaltet. Oder regt sich irgend jemand über Aquarianer auf, die alle 3 Monate loslaufen, weil der Guppy vom Sohnemann plötlich auf der Seite schwimmt ? Oder wegen absolut falscher Beratung Zierfische mit Anspruch an ein großes Becken in das Standart 60x30x30 schmeißt und sich wundert, warum sein Skalar nach 2 Wochen tot ist. 

Mir jedenfalls macht der Umschwung Spaß, ich probiere gerne neue Köder aus und kann mich in Alltagsklamotten am Ufer blicken lassen, was auch für mich als Weißfisch-Verheizer auf Wettkämpfen in meiner Jugendgruppe undenkbar gewesen wäre. ( Mittlerweile habe ich den Weißfischen komplett den Rücken gekehrt und bin nur noch Spinnangelnd den Räubern hinterher). Wenn ich mit meiner Meinung nicht so allein dastehen würde, hätte ich mir vermutlich bereits jeden Ü-18 mit gleicher Ansicht um mich geschart, um für C&R zu plädieren...

Erzähle ich Leuten aus dem Freundeskreis, die dem Angeln überhaupt nichts außer noch mehr Langeweile abgewinnen können, mit was und wie ich angle, scheinen sie regelrecht angefixt, auch wenn es für viele vermutlich nichts wäre, bekommen sie ein anderes Bild von der Materie. Selbst die die bereits länger angeln, fangen teilweise gerade erst an mit dem Spinnfischen und entdecken die große Bandbreite der Gummi- und Blechköder, weil´s so wie bei uns eben einfach nicht etabliert ist, bzw. nach dem Motto "Haben wir doch immer so gemacht" gehandhabt wird. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Andreas25 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Hmm, 
40 Beiträge in 4 Stunden, hätt ich nicht gedacht das auf das Thema sone Resonanz folgt. Sind auf jedenfall ne Menge interessante Beiträge dabei. Wobei ich mich eher den optimistischen Ansichten anschliesen will. Ein umfassendes Angelverbot halte ich für ausgeschlossen, dafür ist auch in der breiten Bevölkerung meiner Meinung nach kein Rückhalt vorhanden-Spinner wie PETA und Co wird's immer geben aber für Entscheidungen dieser Größenordnungen fehlen ihnen einfach die Argumente. Die Gewässer werden sauberer, Fischtreppen werden gebaut und alte Fischarten werden wieder angesiedelt-meiner Meinung nach werden wir bald bessere Fischbestände haben. Ich denke auch das sich in Zukunft mehr Angler politisch für ihr Hobby engagieren-einfach weil sie merken das man mit Desinteresse  und Verbotumgeherei langfristig keinen Erfolg erzielt. Damit erledigen sich sich hoffentlich auch einige sinnlosverbote. Negativ sehe ich eigentlich nur die fortschreitende Kommerzialisierung im Angelbereich, ständig irgendwelche durch Werbung hochgepuschte Trends(Thema Streetfishing) und vermeintlich unverzichtbare 
Neuerungen-da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Auch befürchte ich das Aale in 20 Jahren praktisch ausgestorben sind den bis die verantwortlichen in der Politik endlich mal in die Gänge kommen wird's schon zu spät sein. Trotzdem: ich seh mich auch in 20 Jahren noch mit Spinn, Grund und feederrute am Wasser auf Fischjagd-ich befürchte nur das ich auch in 20 Jahren noch keinen Meterhecht gefangen hab.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Frag die Mayas#h

die haben tolle Hypothesen aufgestellt.:m


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich befürchte nur das ich auch in 20 Jahren noch keinen Meterhecht gefangen hab.:m



  Dann lass dich doch mal bei uns an der Küste sehen :m...

außerdem werden wir wohl das angeln wie wir es jetzt kennen einfach vergessen können. Es ist kalt, es regnet und Mücken...
Der Spass findet dann Online mit einer 3D Maske auf dem Kopf statt. Endlich vorbei mit Stinkefingern und dreckigen Klamotten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



-GT- schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, gerade da ja in den letzten 5-10 Jahren recht rasant ein Umdenken stattfindet, Angeln wird zum urbantauglichen Sport und das Bild der in Bundeswehr-Parka eingepackten Griesgräme die am Wasser auch noch vorlaut werden verdünnt sich zunehmend.
> 
> 
> Ich denke die Modernisierung bringt´s, vielleicht wird auch die breite Masse irgendwann dafür sensibilisiert den Angler nicht als mordlustigen Tölpel zu sehen, sondern als jemanden der sich sinnvoll und ausgeglichen beschäftigt und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur haushaltet.
> ...




Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe íst dein derzeitiges Bild des  Anglers gemeinhin das vom mordlüsternen, griesgrämigen Tölpel, der im  Bundeswehrparka am Wasser hockt, die große Fresse hat und Fische frisst.
Das wird sich aber dahingehend ändern, daß der moderne Angler der Zukunft urbanisiert ist (vermutlich meinst du "streetfishing"), in stylischen Klamotten mit geilen Kunstködern am Wasser auf Raubfische hantiert und sinnvoll, ausgeglichen und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgeht indem er C&R betreibt???
Mich wundert nichts mehr...


----------



## Case (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe íst dein derzeitiges Bild des  Anglers gemeinhin das vom mordlüsternen, griesgrämigen Tölpel, der im  Bundeswehrparka am Wasser hockt, die große Fresse hat und Fische frisst.
> Das wird sich aber dahingehend ändern, daß der moderne Angler der Zukunft urbanisiert ist (vermutlich meinst du "streetfishing"), in stylischen Klamotten mit geilen Kunstködern am Wasser auf Raubfische hantiert und sinnvoll, ausgeglichen und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgeht indem er C&R betreibt.
> Mich wundert nichts mehr...



Bleib ganz ruhig.

In 20 Jahren siehst von Denen keinen mehr am Wasser.#d
Mich vielleicht. Mit Bundeswehrparka und Messer am Gürtel.:q

Case


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



olaf70 schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren...


#r|good:|muahah:
Klasse Olaf, hat mir den Tag verschönert!



Veit schrieb:


> Er hat aber völlig recht.
> 
> 
> Ich sehe für das Angeln in Deutschland eine positive Zukunft, da gerade bei den jüngeren Angler gerade eine Generation entsteht, für die Angeln nicht mehr dem reinen Nahrungserwerb dient, sondern der sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung. Angelgeräte werden immer besser, es gibt jede Menge geile Kunstköder, die auf Dauer dafür sorgen werden, dass das Bild vom Angler als langweiliger Wurmbader in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeräumt wird. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen und aktivere Bekämpfung des Kormorans werden auf Dauer vielleicht sogar dafür sorgen, dass die Fischbestände sich in vielen Gewässern wieder verbessern.
> Selbstverständlich sind Preissteigerungen bei den Vereinsbeiträgen und teure Karten nicht außer acht zu lassen, aber andererseits würde es mich persönlich auch nicht stören, wenn dadurch eine bestimmte Klientel vom Wasser verschwindet. Ich bin sicher, dass es auch noch in 20 Jahren genug Gewässer geben wird, die für die breite Masse der Angler zugänglich sind.


 
Veit, recht kann hier überhaupt niemand haben, auch ich nicht, da es sich um reine Spekulationen, Einschätzungen handelt!!!
Und mein Posting hast du anscheinend nicht gelesen.

Ich teile einige Sichtweisen aus deinem Post, andere nicht. 

Denn ich habe meine Einschätzung _völlig anders begründet_; die gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen, beruhend auf der Entwicklung der letzten 20/30 Jahre ...nicht nur die Angelei betreffend.

Beispiel: 
vor 20 Jahren=Fisch lecker, essen (für Nichtangler)
heute=Fisch iiih der zappelt und is schleimig, wo gibt's hier Pangasiusfilet (zertifiziert & geprüft durch Institut XY, mit Siegel §$%...)
in 20 Jahren=...?

Ich denke, die Entwicklung geht dahin, dass man Fische nicht töten/verletzen/quälen/erschrecken... darf, Nahrung ohne Stempel & Siegel schon mal gar nicht einwerfen darf (auch nicht die Möhre aus dem Garten), überhaupt sich in der Natur noch frei bewegen... #c

Schwarzmalerei? Ja!
Ich zitiere mal einen weisen, alten Mann aus diesem Forum:
" Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr kommen " jammert der Pessimist.
" Doch" sagt der Optimist.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



> In 20 Jahren siehst von Denen keinen mehr am Wasser.#d


Ach ja - keine Plastikyuppis - die Aussicht gefällt mir.



> Mich vielleicht. Mit Bundeswehrparka und Messer am Gürtel.


Halt nen Platz frei.Bin dabei!!


----------



## Syntac (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Dito, aber bis dahin sind wahrscheinlich nur noch 3 cm Klingenlänge erlaubt


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Syntac schrieb:


> Dito, aber bis dahin sind wahrscheinlich nur noch 3 cm Klingenlänge erlaubt


 
Nein bis dahin wurde endlich das Laserschwert zur Großserienreife gebracht.


----------



## Freiwind (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Es gibt weiterhin positive und negative Veränderungen, aber die gab es schon immer!
Etwas zu verharmlosen bringt uns genauso wenig wie das ganze "Schwarzmalen". 

Der 11. September begann der 3. Weltkrieg ...
Am 20.12.2012 ist der Weltuntergang ... 

Das Schwarzmalen ist leider Mode und am Besten ist:

"Früher war alles besser!" ... Darüber rede mal mit meinen Großeltern...

Ich freu mich schon drauf in 20 Jahren mit euch zusammen zu angeln und bei jedem gefangenen Fisch (egal ob C&R oder Topf) ein Bierchen zu köpfen. #g

"Das Negative sieht nur der, der das Positive nicht fokusiert"

So far ...


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin,


ich sehe es auch positiv. auch in 20 jahren wird bei uns noch geangelt werden.
und wenn's eng wird, müssen wir (wir sind ja genug) unseren arsch eben mal auf die straße bewegen. in gb oder fr sieht man die jagd und das angeln als grundrecht an. dort sind die jungs auch bereit, für diese rechte zu kämpfen. in deutschland findest du die helden nur noch am biertisch oder im internet.

ich persönlich habe keine angst davor, dass nicht mehr geangelt wird, aber davor, wie geangelt wird. falls c+r uneingeschränkt erlaubt oder sogar geboten ist oder jeder 2. see ein forellenpuff ist,

gehe ich synchronschwimmen oder so..


----------



## Gunnar. (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Moin moin 


> ich persönlich habe keine angst davor, dass nicht mehr geangelt wird, aber davor, wie geangelt wird. falls c+r uneingeschränkt erlaubt oder sogar geboten


Na dann darfste dir aber die Franzmänner u.o. Tommys nicht als Vorbild nehmen..


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Na dann darfste dir aber die Franzmänner u.o. Tommys nicht als Vorbild nehmen..



tu ich auch nicht mein kleiner großer binnenländer, weiß gott nicht. ich beneide sie nur um ihren willen, ihre rechte zu erkämpfen. und das notfalls auf der straße.


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe íst dein derzeitiges Bild des  Anglers gemeinhin das vom mordlüsternen, griesgrämigen Tölpel, der im  Bundeswehrparka am Wasser hockt, die große Fresse hat und Fische frisst.
> Das wird sich aber dahingehend ändern, daß der moderne Angler der Zukunft urbanisiert ist (vermutlich meinst du "streetfishing"), in stylischen Klamotten mit geilen Kunstködern am Wasser auf Raubfische hantiert und sinnvoll, ausgeglichen und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgeht indem er C&R betreibt???
> Mich wundert nichts mehr...



Nein, das ist nicht mein Bild, das war darauf bezogen, das VIELE noch so rumrennen wie vor 20 Jahren. Jetzt nicht jedes Wort davon auf die Goldwaage. Aber wenn ich den typischen Schlurfi am Wasser sehe, dessen Hose bereits 20 Jahre Fischschleim aufgesaugt hat und deswegen so wasserfest wie Goretex-Kleidung sein muss, wundert mich nicht wenn das die breite Masse "Normalos" abschreckt. Kann ja jeder wie er will, aber ein öffentliches Hobby macht sich auch dadurch aus, wie die Leute die es ausüben auftreten. Vermutlich würde keiner je was gegen surfen einzuwenden haben....ist auch ein "Wasser-Hobby" nur eben nicht schmutzig, sondern für die breite Masse etabliert.
Es trifft nur leider auf viele bei uns im Verein zu, große Fresse, dreckig, knüppeln jedes kleinste Rotauge ab, warscheinlich landen 95% ihrer Fische nach den "Wettkampfangeln" die hier stattfinden auf dem Kompost. 
Und das soll hier kein Pro&Contra C&R werden, aber ich würde mir wünschen das die Grenzen da etwas geweitet werden und jedem auf freiwilliger Basis überlassen wird, ob er zurücksetzen will oder nicht. Ich gehe zur Entspannung gerne angeln, aber was soll ich mit 15 Kilo 15cm-Barschen, in 3 Monaten, 8 Hechten und diversen sonstigen Beifängen ? Oder darf ich dann nicht mehr los gehen, nur weil ich dann morgens, mittags und abends Barsch essen müsste ? Zumal es sich doch im Leben nicht lohnt Barsche unter 25cm zu entnehmen. Wenn ich aber entscheiden kann, wann und wie viel ich entnehme für den Eigenbedarf reguliert sich die Sache doch quasi von selbst. Vorrausgesetzt die Edelfisch-Klausel bleibt. Aber der richtige Angler knüppelt den ganzen Lüttfisch ja zu gern ab, schmeißt es dann in seinen Eimer in dem mehr Blut als Fisch ist ( Nein, ich ekle mich nicht vor Blut und habe keine Scheu einen Fisch zu versorgen ) und zeigt es stolz den vorbeikommenden Passanten mit ihren kleinen Kindern. Das ist die hier örtliche Moral und die nervt mich einfach, weil ich früher ja genauso war, weil es einem so eingetrichtert wird. Das da noch was hinterm Horizont kommt, sieht dabei kaum einer oder lehnt es von vornherein ab, jede Neuerung wäre ja mit Arbeit verbunden. 
Und es kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass das öffentliche Bild dadurch nicht in genau das Licht gerückt wird ? 
Für mich wäre es mittlerweile genauso undenkbar mit vollgeschmierten Hosen nach dem Angeln durch die Stadt zu schlendern, geschweige denn in BW-Klamotten, was hier zu allem Überfluß auch gleich noch als Assi oder faschistisch abgestempelt wird. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe íst dein derzeitiges Bild des  Anglers gemeinhin das vom mordlüsternen, griesgrämigen Tölpel, der im  Bundeswehrparka am Wasser hockt, die große Fresse hat und Fische frisst.
> Das wird sich aber dahingehend ändern, daß der moderne Angler der Zukunft urbanisiert ist (vermutlich meinst du "streetfishing"), in stylischen Klamotten mit geilen Kunstködern am Wasser auf Raubfische hantiert und sinnvoll, ausgeglichen und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgeht indem er C&R betreibt???
> Mich wundert nichts mehr...



Es gibt solche Leute, und sicherlich besteht bei dem ein oder anderen genau dieses Vorurteil. Ich laufe auch mit einer NVA "Ein-Strich-kein-Strich" los. In zivilisierten Gebieten jedoch auch mal mit meinen normalen Klamotten, die ich auch zur Arbeit bzw. Party anziehen würde. Warum auch nicht, so sehr saut man sich beim Spinnangeln nicht ein. Im Winter ist eh alles Wurst, da kommt der ABU drüber und fertig. 

C&R führt sicher zu einem besseren, gesellschaftsfähigerem Bild des Anglers und wird sich in der nächsten Generation durchsetzen, sofern andere es Ihnen vorleben und die Vorteile dieses Prinzips, aus sport-fischereilicher Sicht, erkannt werden. Mit einer selektiven Entnahme, und einer professionellen Zubereitung, kann man zum Beispiel eingeladene Freunde, Bekannte, Familienmitglieder erfreuen und die Lobby wachsen lassen.


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

S-H hat gerade ein C&R Verbot erlassen,und was man so hört sollen die anderen BL's Stk.für Stk.nachziehen.

Wir haben 30 Jahre gebraucht um Setzkescher wieder einigermaßen zu erlauben.

Wie kommt man darauf das der Vorstand von morgen das schaft,was wir mit intensiver arbeit in 30 Jahren gerade so eben geschafft haben bezw.immer noch drum Kämpfen.


Viel Spaß wünsche ich....und ich sprech aus erfahrung mit dem was da "oben" abgeht habe mir die Sch...lange genug angetan.


|wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> C&R führt sicher zu einem besseren, gesellschaftsfähigerem Bild des Anglers und wird sich in der nächsten Generation durchsetzen, sofern andere es Ihnen vorleben und die Vorteile dieses Prinzips, aus sport-fischereilicher Sicht, erkannt werden. Mit einer selektiven Entnahme, und einer professionellen Zubereitung, kann man zum Beispiel eingeladene Freunde, Bekannte, Familienmitglieder erfreuen und die Lobby wachsen lassen.


 
Das mußt Du mal genauer erklären, vor allem den Vorteil des Prinzips und wie Du das mit der selektiven Entnahme vereinbaren kannst. |kopfkrat


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@-gt-

die beschreibung von anglern, wie du sie darstellst, ist mir fremd, mögen im extrem- und einzelfall vorkommen und sind mit sicherheit nicht exemplarisch- da wirft sich mir zwangsläufig die frage auf: wo wohnst du eigentlich??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

und das mit den barschen??? ok. mindestmaß auf 25 cm hoch. dann haste keine probleme mehr mit deinen 15 kg.


gruss achim


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Na da freu ich mich ja riesig als jemand aus S-H. Haben wir denn nur stumpfsinnige Rentner die noch wie vor 40 Jahren denken in der "Regierung" ? 

Das Schärfste was ich gerade aus unserem Verein gehört habe, hab aber noch nicht rausgefunden, ob es ein Gerücht ist oder nicht : 

Jeder Wildfremde soll ohne gültigen Angelschein per "Vereins-Sondererlaubnis" an jedem Vereinsgewässer für bis zu 8 Wochen als Gast für die normale Gebühr angeln dürfen. Ich meine wo sind wir denn ? Ich zahl 90€ im Jahr für die Mitgliedschaft und habe ordentlich meinen Schein gemacht und jetzt kann jeder dahergelaufene eine Rute in die Hand nehmen und den ohnehin schon recht mittelmäßigen Bestand endgültig zu Grunde richten ?
Es dreht sich doch Alles nur noch um die Scheiss Kohle, da bleibt echt nichts mehr von dem Grundgedanken : Hobby + Spaß. Dann werde ich bald am See von den Touris überlaufen die mir vermutlich an meinem Hausgewässer noch erzählen wollen, wie man richtig angelt. Sowas ist garantiert der falsche Weg.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das mußt Du mal genauer erklären, vor allem den Vorteil des Prinzips und wie Du das mit der selektiven Entnahme vereinbaren kannst. |kopfkrat




|good:


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> und das mit den barschen??? ok. mindestmaß auf 25 cm hoch. dann haste keine probleme mehr mit deinen 15 kg.



Ich brauche kein Mindestmaß, ich brauche die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden wie viel und was ich mitnehmen möchte. Meinetwegen mit der etablierten Regel maximum 3 Fische am Tag an Edelfischen. Meinetwegen auch nur Einen, reicht vollkommen. 

Und da wo ich herkomme, rennt jeder 2te Angler so rum...außer denen aus der Jugend bzw. den jüngeren der Seniorengruppe...leider.

Gruß.


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



-GT- schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Mindestmaß, *ich brauche die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden wie viel und was ich mitnehmen möchte.* Meinetwegen mit der etablierten Regel maximum 3 Fische am Tag an Edelfischen. Meinetwegen auch nur Einen, reicht vollkommen.
> 
> Und da wo ich herkomme, rennt jeder 2te Angler so rum...außer denen aus der Jugend bzw. den jüngeren der Seniorengruppe...leider.
> 
> Gruß.



tja und genau da sind wir eben im grundsatz verschiedener meinungen.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das mußt Du mal genauer erklären, vor allem den Vorteil des Prinzips und wie Du das mit der selektiven Entnahme vereinbaren kannst. |kopfkrat



a.) Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft
1. Angler werden nicht als maßlose Schlachter abgestempelt, die mit sackweise Fisch nach Hause kommen
2. Sofern man den "Naturschützern" bei bringt, das in einem harten Raubfischmaul wenige Nerven sind, oder ein Karpfen sonst scharfkantige Muscheln knackt und ihm ein Loch im Maul nix ausmacht bzw. Fische sowieso keinen Schmerz empfinden, könnte sie die Angelei nicht mehr stören. (C&R wird hauptsächlich von der Raubfischfraktion durchgeführt bzw. Karpfenfraktion)
3. Ein Kochen von selbstgefangenem Fisch, der eine viel höhere Qualität als mit Netz gefangene Fische, hat, kann skeptische Menschen durch seinen Wohlgeschmack für das Angeln begeistern und von Gegnern zu Supportern wandeln.


b.) Auswirkung auf die Fischbestände
1. mehr kapitale Fische
2. Was soll ich mit 10 Hechten oder 15 Zandern am Tag, meine nicht vorhandenen Hühner füttern oder meinen nicht vorhandenen Garten düngen? Ab und an brauche ich mal einen für Verwandte oder für mich selber. Das meine ich mit selektiver Entnahme. Und dann wird er lecker zubereitet-->a.)3.)
3. keine leergefischten Gewässer, sodass man mal richtig "Strecke" (viele Fische an einem Tag fangen kann) machen kann und eine *gesunde Altersstruktur* hat. Ich kenne viele Gewässer in denen nur geknüppelt wird, da brauch sich keiner wundern, wenn nur 2- oder 3-sömmerige Fische beißen (also maximal 70er Hechte (die Fische, die einem immensem Wachstum in den Bodden unterliegen, hier einmal ausgeschlossen)) 
4. auch wenn 5 von 100 releasten Fischen nicht durchhalten, leben die anderen 95 immer noch. Dazu verweise ich auf Studien von Robert Arlinghaus, am Kleinen Döllnsee, wo auch die Mortalität durch den Fang mit der Angel untersucht wird.

Es war klar das solche Argumente wieder bemängelt werden. Sry für diese OFFTOPIC begründung


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> a.) Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft
> 1. Angler werden nicht als maßlose Schlachter abgestempelt, die mit sackweise Fisch nach Hause kommen
> 
> werden sie heute auch nicht
> ...




antonio


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@ rotrunna

Eigentlich ist es müßig darüber überhaupt noch ein Wort zu verlieren. Du gibst doch selbst die Antwort, was an der Sichtweise mehr als krankt.

Du schreibst, Du möchtest gern mal "richtig Strecke" machen am Tag und auch nicht weißt, was Du mit "10 Hechten oder 15 Zandern" am Tag sollst.
In der Umkehr ist das wieder nichts anderes, als sich seinen zusätzlichen Adrenalinkick im tristen Alltagsleben abzuholen. Mit naturverbundenem Verhalten hat das überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. Die angeblichen Vorteile die dieses Verhalten bringt, die werden nur vorgeschoben.

Ein Angler, der die Natur respektiert und mit den Gegebenheiten am Wasser umzugehen vermag, der sagt sich schon mal: "Junge, es ist genug - ich habe gut gefangen und nun lasse ich die Fische mal Fische sein und gönne ihnen ihre Ruhe."

Wenn Strecke machen, Adrenalin-Kick und die Jagd auf immer größer, schneller, mehr, etc. die Zukunft des Angelns sein soll, dann gebe ich gerne meinen Angelschein zurück und werde Aktivist bei PETA.

Es ist auch egal, was Studien über die Mortalitätsrate bei zurückgesetzten Fischen für Ergebnisse zeigen. Diese Studien sind weder eine rechtliche, noch moralische Grundlage für den Adrenalinkick nach immer mehr und immer größer.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Zitat von rotrunna  
a.) Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft
1. Angler werden nicht als maßlose Schlachter abgestempelt, die mit sackweise Fisch nach Hause kommen

werden sie heute auch nicht

Von mir schon und es sehe es zu oft bei einigen Spezialisten, kannst auch mal in den "Strealasund und Bodden" Thread schauen was da um Weihnachten abging 

2. Sofern man den "Naturschützern" bei bringt, das in einem harten Raubfischmaul wenige Nerven sind, oder ein Karpfen sonst scharfkantige Muscheln knackt und ihm ein Loch im Maul nix ausmacht bzw. Fische sowieso keinen Schmerz empfinden, könnte sie die Angelei nicht mehr stören. (C&R wird hauptsächlich von der Raubfischfraktion durchgeführt bzw. Karpfenfraktion)


viel spaß beim beibringen
man kann es ja wenigstens probieren, eine generation muss ja mal anfangen


3. Ein Kochen von selbstgefangenem Fisch, der eine viel höhere Qualität als mit Netz gefangene Fische, hat, kann skeptische Menschen durch seinen Wohlgeschmack für das Angeln begeistern und von Gegnern zu Supportern wandeln.


tut es heute auch schon, macht aber keinen angelgegner zum angelfreund
Zumindestens werden die Leute die mal einen Fisch geschenkt bekommen, nicht auf die Straße gehen um mir das angeln zu verbieten.


b.) Auswirkung auf die Fischbestände
1. mehr kapitale Fische

woher weißt du das
logisch, mehr sage ich dazu nicht

2. Was soll ich mit 10 Hechten oder 15 Zandern am Tag, meine nicht vorhandenen Hühner füttern oder meinen nicht vorhandenen Garten düngen?

zeig mir den der heute 10 hechte oder 15 Zander pro tag mitnimmt
siehe Strealasund und Bodden Thread, da waren es um die 30 Hechte, ich habe das auf mich bezogen, wenn ich 10 Hechte angele, wie es des öfteren passiert, dann kann ich mit soviel Fisch nichts anfangen. Unsere Köder sind mittlerweile so ausgereift, das in paar Leute in kurzer Zeit ein ganzes Gewässer lehr machen können. Außerdem sind Raubfische nicht so oft vorhanden wie Weißfische, das muss man sich mal vor Augen halten, um dann konsequenter weise zum C&R zu kommen.

Ab und an brauche ich mal einen für Verwandte oder für mich selber. Das meine ich mit selektiver Entnahme. Und dann wird er lecker zubereitet-->a.)3.)
3. keine leergefischten Gewässer, sodass man mal richtig "Strecke" (viele Fische an einem Tag fangen kann) machen kann und eine gesunde Altersstruktur hat.

du wiedersprichst dir selber vile kapitale und gesunde altersstruktur paßt nicht zusammen
Nicht *vile* sondern *mehr*


Ich kenne viele Gewässer in denen nur geknüppelt wird,

das ist sache des bewirtschafters
Das ist auch in der Verantwortung des einzelnen Anglers

da brauch sich keiner wundern, wenn nur 2- oder 3-sömmerige Fische beißen (also maximal 70er Hechte (die Fische, die einem immensem Wachstum in den Bodden unterliegen, hier einmal ausgeschlossen)) 
4. auch wenn 5 von 100 releasten Fischen nicht durchhalten, leben die anderen 95 immer noch. Dazu verweise ich auf Studien von Robert Arlinghaus, am Kleinen Döllnsee, wo auch die Mortalität durch den Fang mit der Angel untersucht wird.
keine Gegenargumente? Übereinstimmung?

Es war klar das solche Argumente wieder bemängelt werden. Sry für diese OFFTOPIC begründung


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn Strecke machen, Adrenalin-Kick und die Jagd auf immer größer, schneller, mehr, etc. die Zukunft des Angelns sein soll, dann gebe ich gerne meinen Angelschein zurück und werde Aktivist bei PETA.
> 
> .


 

Hä das ganze geht jetzt schon seit anfang der 90er so,dann hättest du wenn nicht gerade ein Frischling bist schon lange aufhören müssen.

Auch werden wir dieses nächstes Jahr noch von neuen Technologien hören die das Angeln mehr und mehr richtung High End Pur steuern werden.

Aber darüber hören wir dann die nächste Zeit.


|wavey:


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ rotrunna
> 
> Eigentlich ist es müßig darüber überhaupt noch ein Wort zu verlieren. Du gibst doch selbst die Antwort, was an der Sichtweise mehr als krankt.
> 
> ...



rotrunna


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> a.) Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft
> 1. Angler werden nicht als maßlose Schlachter abgestempelt, die mit sackweise Fisch nach Hause kommen
> *extemschilderung, wird daher von der gesellschaft auch nicht so wahrgenommen*
> 2. Sofern man den "Naturschützern" bei bringt, das in einem harten Raubfischmaul wenige Nerven sind, oder ein Karpfen sonst scharfkantige Muscheln knackt und ihm ein Loch im Maul nix ausmacht bzw. Fische sowieso keinen Schmerz empfinden, könnte sie die Angelei nicht mehr stören. (C&R wird hauptsächlich von der Raubfischfraktion durchgeführt bzw. Karpfenfraktion)
> ...



*ich glaube, gerade das angeln nur des angeln wegens findet in der ambitionierten gesellschaft und hier vornehmlich bei  unseren gegnern keinen zuspruch.

daher stelle ich deine ausführungen, die mir im einzelnen auch sehr übertrieben vorkommen, in frage

gruss achim*


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ähem... |kopfkrat das Thema dieses Threads war noch mal...? #c


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

10 Hechte und 20 Zander am tag ist nix seltenes,siehe hier im AB in alten fangtrööts.

Und das sehr regelmässig,nicht nur 1x im Jahr.


|wavey:


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

HRO1961:*und du fängst also 10 hechte und 15 Zander am tag?? mag dich doch nicht lächerlich*

Vielleicht nicht an einem Tag. Aber am richtigen Gewässer und zwei verschidenenen Tagen durchaus möglich. Villeicht nicht der Durschnitt, aber schon öfter geschehen. Vielleicht hätte ein "oder" besser gepasst.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

das ist es ja eben immer die extreme sowohl auf der einen und auf der anderen seite.
das diese "extremisten" aber in der minderheit sind und die überwiegende mehrheit sowieso den mittelweg geht, also nicht alles abknüppelt oder alles wieder reinwirft, sehen sie nicht oder wollen sie nicht sehen.
und dann kommen die gegenseitigen schuldzuweisungern und anmachen und die angelgegener freuen sich, wie die angler sich selbst zerfleischen.
und wenn die angler sich das leben selber weiter so schwer machen haben eben die andern leichtes spiel mit weiteren restriktionen etc.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



flor61 schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so.
> Es wird immer Leute geben, die mit der Angelei Geld machen wollen und über ihre Lobby entsprechende Richtlinien durchsetzen werden.
> Aber die Industrie hat da auch noch Interessen. Denn deren Umsätze werden wegbrechen, wenn Angeln verboten wird, also, nicht auf der Industrie rumtrampeln, denn das sind des Anglers Freunde.
> 
> Petri



Jo, die Industrie. Die Industrie hat in den 80ern Unsummen in Werbung und Entwicklung für das Wettkampfangeln investiert. Shimano hat weit über 1000DM teure Stippen für den Deutschen MArkt entwickelt und produziert. DAM und Kremkus, das Wettkampfgespann.
Und wo war die Industrie, als das Wettfischen verboten wurde ?

Vergiß es.



rotrunna schrieb:


> LIKE!
> 
> Wir werden Lachse fangen, die Aalpopulation wird sich vielleicht erholt haben, mehr Leute lernen C&R zu schätzen. Viele Gewässer sind renaturiert, Querverbaue abgeschaftt (siehe europäische Wasserrahmenrichtlinie WRRL) usw.
> 
> Scheiß auf den lebendigen Köderfisch, der tote fängt auch oder wechsele lieber direkt zu Kunstködern. Noch mehr Hightec, geilere Köder und neue fängigere Techniken erwarten uns, um auf einen besseren Fischbestand zu angeln.





rotrunna schrieb:


> Ich beobachte nur eine stetige Verbesserung der Verhältnisse in vielen Gewässern bzgl. diverser Parameter. Da kann man Realist sein und trotzdem auf gute Fänge hoffen. Die ganzen Schwarzmaler verstehe ich nicht. Weil mal eine Vorschrift dazugekommen ist, z.B. die des toten Köderfisches, die auch Sinn macht, wird es gleich auf alles projeziert. Weil ein Industriehafen mal gesperrt wird, wird es auf jedes Gewässer projeziert. Weil es Vereine gibt die 30 Euro für ne Tageskarte nehmen, ist es in Ordnung damit nicht Hans und Franz dort hinschlendern und den aufgebauten Fischbestand in kürze wieder ruinieren, und das wird dann auf alle Vereine projeziert.



Träum weiter. Irgendwie scheint die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre komplett an Dir vorbeigegangen zu sein. Haste schonmal ins Politikforum geschaut?



Syntac schrieb:


> o.k., ich erlaube mir, mich zu wiederholen. Es geht nicht darum, ob die Verbote jemand kontrolliert, es geht auch nicht darum, sich doch einfach nicht dran zu halten, und es geht auch nicht darum, sich nicht erwischen zu lassen.
> Sondern vielmehr, dass diese Verbote überhaupt existieren, und es immer mehr werden, und wenn man die Entwicklung der letzten 20 Jahre die nächsten 20 Jahre gedanklich weiterspinnt, dann kann man dem schwerlich auch nur etwas positives abgewinnen.



Absolut das ist des Pudels Kern.



Veit schrieb:


> Er hat aber völlig recht.
> 
> 
> Ich sehe für das Angeln in Deutschland eine positive Zukunft, da gerade bei den jüngeren Angler gerade eine Generation entsteht, für die Angeln nicht mehr dem reinen Nahrungserwerb dient, sondern der sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung. Angelgeräte werden immer besser, es gibt jede Menge geile Kunstköder, die auf Dauer dafür sorgen werden, dass das Bild vom Angler als langweiliger Wurmbader in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeräumt wird. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen und aktivere Bekämpfung des Kormorans werden auf Dauer vielleicht sogar dafür sorgen, dass die Fischbestände sich in vielen Gewässern wieder verbessern.
> Selbstverständlich sind Preissteigerungen bei den Vereinsbeiträgen und teure Karten nicht außer acht zu lassen, aber andererseits würde es mich persönlich auch nicht stören, wenn dadurch eine bestimmte Klientel vom Wasser verschwindet. Ich bin sicher, dass es auch noch in 20 Jahren genug Gewässer geben wird, die für die breite Masse der Angler zugänglich sind.



Och Veit, grade Du müsstest das besser wissen. Naturschutz, Wasserrahmenrichtlinien, FFH-Richtlinien, Veränderungssperren, Öko-Punkt-System.
Dagegen sind die Materialentwicklungen der Industrie reine Lacher.



-GT- schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, gerade da ja in den letzten 5-10 Jahren recht rasant ein Umdenken stattfindet, Angeln wird zum urbantauglichen Sport und das Bild der in Bundeswehr-Parka eingepackten Griesgräme die am Wasser auch noch vorlaut werden verdünnt sich zunehmend.
> 
> Ich denke der Generationenwechsel wird da am meißten frischen Wind reinbringen, wenn die Vorstände wechseln und die neue Generation den aktuellen Wandel für Gewässer übernimmt. Ich würde mir bei uns z.B. C&R auf freiwilliger Basis absolut wünschen, werde damit bei den eingefleischten Vorständen mit ihrer Meinung aus den 60ern sicher auf Granit beißen. Und die Leute in meinem Alter aus unserem Verein haben auch nur abknüppeln eingetrichert bekommen, als wenn es keine Alternativen gibt und wundern sich, warum man nicht mehr so fängt wie vor 20 Jahren...
> 
> ...



Vor 30 Jahren waren die Vereinsvorstände schon überwiegend weit im Rentenalter. Wir (damals) Jungen haben auch rebelliert. Wir haben auch gesagt, dass die natürliche Mortalitätsrate die verstaubten Alterspräsidenten schon hinwegfegen wird, und unsere Generation was vernünftiges machen wird.
Pustekuchen. Die alten von damals sind schon Staub, und die alten von heute machen den gleichen Scheixx wie die von früher.




rotrunna schrieb:


> C&R führt sicher zu einem besseren, gesellschaftsfähigerem Bild des Anglers und wird sich in der nächsten Generation durchsetzen, sofern andere es Ihnen vorleben und die Vorteile dieses Prinzips, aus sport-fischereilicher Sicht, erkannt werden. Mit einer selektiven Entnahme, und einer professionellen Zubereitung, kann man zum Beispiel eingeladene Freunde, Bekannte, Familienmitglieder erfreuen und die Lobby wachsen lassen.



Ja natürlich. Du merkst nicht zufällig, dass in allen Bundesländern erheblich am C&R gesägt wird? Und dass es grade C&R ist, was uns die größte Kritik auf allen Ebenen einbringt. Nicht wissen, dass es in Bayern per Fischereigesetz verboten ist? Nicht wissen, dass man sich in SH nicht zu C&R bekennen darf, weil man sich sonst strafbar macht ?


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Du merkst nicht zufällig, dass in allen Bundesländern erheblich am C&R gesägt wird? Und dass es grade C&R ist, was uns die größte Kritik auf allen Ebenen einbringt. Nicht wissen, dass es in Bayern per Fischereigesetz verboten ist? Nicht wissen, dass man sich in SH nicht zu C&R bekennen darf, weil man sich sonst strafbar macht ?



Wissen tue ich das schon. Und wenn die Naturschützer weiterhin dagegen wären, dann wären sie ja fürs Fische töten. Das kann nicht sein, daher sind sie gegen angeln. Daraus folgt, das c&r nicht der Hauptgrund für die Kritik ist.

Welche anderen Ebenen meinst du?


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Hä das ganze geht jetzt schon seit anfang der 90er so,dann hättest du wenn nicht gerade ein Frischling bist schon lange aufhören müssen.....
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 
Doch, ich bin schon seit 1973 am Start.
Bislang habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass die Extreme nachlassen. 

In den letzten Jahren ist es aber extremst geworden.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

rotrunna in welcher welt lebst du denn.
schon mal gesehen, daß so ein tierschützer nen angler angezeigt hat weil er nen fisch vorn kopp gehaun hat? ich nicht.
wegen c&r schon.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

schei$$e, der Trööt war echt interessant. 
Nu ist's der 7897te CR-Thread... #d


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht an einem Tag. Aber am richtigen Gewässer und zwei verschidenenen Tagen durchaus möglich. Villeicht nicht der Durschnitt, aber schon öfter geschehen. Vielleicht hätte ein "oder" besser gepasst.



Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich nicht drauf aus bin, möglichst viele Bisse und Fische nur für einen Fototermin aus dem Wasser zu holen, sondern einfach nur die Freiheit zu haben, selbst zu entscheiden wie viele Fische ich davon mitnehmen möchte. 

Ich sehe in der Regelung recht großes Potential, Weißfische gibt es sowieso in Massen und ich gehe mehr als häufig als Schneider nach Hause. 

Vor Allem passt es irgendwie nicht zusammen, wenn 600 Vereinsmitglieder 7 kleine Seen im Jahr beangeln und der dabei gefangene Fisch mit Besatzmaßnahmen ausgeglichen wird. Dann warte ich ja wieder mindestens 3 Jahre bis die Hechte mal 70 cm haben. Kein Wunder das ich letztes Jahr 95% untermaßige am Band hatte. Wenn jeder seinen Speisefisch mitnimmt und dann so lange weiterangelt wie er möchte und nicht immer bis ans Limit von 3 Fischen angelt, die dann auch 3 Jahre in der Kühltruhe liegen, weil ich wie gesagt nicht jeden 2. Tag Fisch essen will, wäre auch noch was für die Anderen da. So würde jeder mal seine Chance auf einen Traumfisch bekommen. 
Wenn mir jemand stolz erzählt, dass er einen Ü-1m Hecht entnommen hat, kann ich mich nicht ehrlich für ihn freuen, da in unseren kleinen Gewässern der Bestand bei aktuellem Angeldruck in den nächsten 20 Jahren keine kapitalen Fische oder vermutlich überhaupt keine Hechte über 80cm mehr hervorbringt. 

Womit wir beim Thema wären, wo wir in 20 Jahren sind, wenn es so weiter geht wie bisher. 
Es denkt doch jeder nur noch an sich selbst. 
Und ich will mir die Häufigkeit in der ich angeln gehen möchte ( zum Alltagsausgleich ) nicht durch die Tatsache streitig machen lassen, dass ich die gefangenen Fische teils wegwerfen oder verschenken muss, weil ich sie abknüppeln muss. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass mir auch ein guter Biss oder der Drill eines untermaßigem an unserem Gewässer reicht, da die Fanqquote generell nie die höchste ist. 
Von Reißern und Schwarzanglern garnicht zu sprechen, da unternimmt hier anscheinend auch niemand was gegen...auch wenn man es meldet.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin schon seit 1973 am Start.
> Bislang habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass die Extreme nachlassen.
> 
> In den letzten Jahren ist es aber extremst geworden.




#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Solange Angler nicht nur unterschiedliche Motive zum Angeln haben, sondern auch noch meinen, jeder müsse wie sie selber angeln und alle anderen Arten zu angeln wären schlecht (c+r ist da nur ein Beispiel) und müssten bekämpft werden, solange hat das Angeln in Deutschland keine Zukunft. 

Erst wenn die Angler zusammen und gemeinsam dafür kämpfen, dass auch der jeweils andere so angeln kann wie er will (gerade auch dann, wenn man selber anders angelt), erst dann könnte es eine gute Zukunft geben - also ein schlichter Wunschtraum, wie man hier an der Diskussion sieht.

Das beste sind die Verbände, die ja für zwei unterschiedliche Philosophien stehen.

Und ihre Ansicht den jeweils anderen aufdrücken wollen, statt einfach gemeinsam gegen gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu kämpfen...


----------



## gründler (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin schon seit 1973 am Start.
> Bislang habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass die Extreme nachlassen.
> 
> In den letzten Jahren ist es aber extremst geworden.


 

Na dann,und ich weiß aus 200% Quelle das dieses Extreme noch mehr werden.
Allein weil Angeln sowie Wettkämpfe im Angeln Eu weit mehr und mehr gefördert werden (ausser in son Galischen Dorf Namens De.)

Ich hoffe du kommst dann zurecht mit leuten von Petra,als "Altjäger/Angler" sag ich dir jetzt schon du wirst evtl. erschreckt sein.

Und wenn ihr (solltest du wechseln) dann Nachts wieder Hochsitze....bearbeitet,tue mir nen gefallen Säge die erste Sprosse von unten an.


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

gründler die erste sprosse von unten aber erst in 20 jahren.
in deinem jetzigen alter verträgst du schon noch die vierte von unten.

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange Angler nicht nur unterschiedliche Motive zum Angeln haben, sondern auch noch meinen, jeder müsse wie sie selber angeln und alle anderen Arten zu angeln wären schlecht (c+r ist da nur ein Beispiel) und müssten bekämpft werden, solange hat das Angeln in Deutschland keine Zukunft.



Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich in C&R die Zukunft sehe. Da kamen genug die es kritisieren und OFFTOPIC werden. 

20 Jahren sehe auch immer mehr den Trend Japanartikeln. Vielleicht irgendwann mit brillianten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ich selber bin Spinn- und Meeresangler..

Ich werde aber immer für die Rechte zur Ausübung für ihre jeweilige Art zu angeln kämpfen von:
Kochtopfanglern
Zurücksetzern
Stippern
Wettfischern
Carphuntern
Karpfenanglern
Zanderjägern
Welsanglern
Mefoanglern
Feierabendbieranglern
Halb- und Vollprofis (richtige und selbst ernannte)
Stressabbauanglern
Spannungsanglern
Fliegenfischern
Feederanglern
und
und
und

Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..

Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!

Für die Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz!!

Für eine bessere Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft..

Damit Angeln und die Angler auch in Deutschland noch wenigstens die Chance auf eine Zukunft haben..


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich in C&R die Zukunft sehe. Da kamen genug die es kritisieren und OFFTOPIC werden.



ach so du siehst die zunkunft in c+r und die, die so wie ich, eine gesicherte zukunft ohne c+r sehen, sind ot.

geile logik:q


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

das ging hier schön gemütlich los und nu?

Jung gegen alt, darüber wird noch zu reden sein Veit:g:m
der gegen jenen
C& R gegen alle
rein in die kochtöpfe
wat nich noch
Hat so mancher die Wahrheit gepachtet?

Wie Angeln in 20 Jahren sehe?
keine Ahnung. So langsam habe ich aber ne Ahnung wie ich Angler in 20 Jahren sehe: keinen , zumindest in D-Land.
Die habe sich die 19 Jahre vorher restlos verstritten unter einander, weil sie statt das Hirn einzuschalten und zu gebrauchen sich gegenseitig nieder machen
So,  nu Dampf abgelassen|gr:

Gruß A.


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> ach so du siehst die zunkunft in c+r und die, die so wie ich, eine gesicherte zukunft ohne c+r sehen, sind ot.
> 
> geile logik:q



Ich akzeptiere beides, jedes Zwischending und das Extreme (für eine Seite). Wie es Thomas schon sagt gibt es diverse Beweggründe und ich will keinem verbieten alles mitzunehmen.

Man macht es ja später so, wie man es vorgelebt bekommt. Ich werde meinen Mitanglern CR vorleben, und wenn Ihnen es nicht gefällt, dann machen sie es halt nicht. Genauso werden andere Angler, die die "Kochtopfangelei" (wieder extrem ausgedrückt) vorgelebt bekommen, zum c&r wechseln oder bei dem bleiben.

In den nächsten 20 Jahren wird sich die Technik weiterhin effektiver, die Anglerzahl steigt in manchen Regionen, und dann muss man fragen was da für eine Wirkung auf ein Kleingewässer haben wird. Was hat die Dropshot-Methode aus manchen Barschbestand gemacht?


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...........Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..
> 
> Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich ist das nichts anderes wie leben und leben lassen, aber bitte auf allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft.

Keine Extreme, weder hüben, noch drüben.

Wird aber wohl ein langer und steiniger Weg werden.
Zum Glück stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt.


@ Gründler

Keine Bange, ich säge keine Hochsitze an - wäre ich viel zu faul zu 
Und zu PETRA würde ich auch nur überlaufen, wenn ein kleiner, runder Komiker vorher strikte Tofu-Diät hält 
Aber selbst dann würde ich wohl weiter auf das Prinzip Hoffnung setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



> Wird aber wohl ein langer und steiniger Weg werden.
> Zum Glück stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt.


Nenn mich wegen mir auch Don Quichotte - aber solange es betonköpfige Windmühlen gibt, werde ich dagegen anreiten...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



angler1996 schrieb:


> .......... weil sie statt das Hirn einzuschalten und zu gebrauchen sich gegenseitig nieder machen
> So, nu Dampf abgelassen|gr:
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Niedermachen ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, aber wenn jemand Extreme als die einzig wahre Zukunft predigt, dann muss man dagegen anstinken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenn mich wegen mir auch Don Quichotte - aber solange es betonköpfige Windmühlen gibt, werde ich dagegen anreiten...
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


 

OK, Don Ouichotte, die Einstellung ist gut #6


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

In 20 Jahren gibt´s ne globale Wasserkrise. Dann ist nix mehr mit fischen, da es regelrechte Kriege um´s Wasser geben wird :g

Mal im Ernst, ich sehe eine positive Entwicklung im Angelbereich, die Einstellung des Angler´s verändert sich. Man sieht immer mehr Leute die mit ihren High-Tech japan lures zeugs unterwegs sind. Die alt Eingesottenen Lebendköfi Angler ausm Verein sterben langsam weg. Angeln wird moderner. Bei dem Tacklewahnsinn muss man halt nur aufpassen das man das Angeln selbst nicht vernachlässigt. Soll ja auf gewisser weise noch erholsam sein...

Außerdem wurde ab diesem Jahr wieder das benutzen eines Setzkeschers erlaubt in S-H.
Irgendwer erzählte hier was von einem neuen C&R Verbot in S-H?? Wo steht das|kopfkrat? Habs jetzt zwischen den Zeilen verloren...

Nachtrag: Habs gefunden! C&R ist mit Vorsatz den fisch zurückzusetzten jetzt verboten..


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Hier Gründler sagte das vorhin ... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3570554&postcount=63


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Danke.
Jo, ist ja jetzt tatsächlich verboten wenn man mit Vorsatz den Fisch wieder entlässt, jedoch ohne Vorsatz nicht strafbar...
Warum dann der Setzkescher wieder eingeführt wurde bleibt mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Wissen tue ich das schon. Und wenn die Naturschützer weiterhin dagegen wären, dann wären sie ja fürs Fische töten. Das kann nicht sein, daher sind sie gegen angeln. Daraus folgt, das c&r nicht der Hauptgrund für die Kritik ist.
> 
> Welche anderen Ebenen meinst du?



C&R hat nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun. Das ist eine Angelegenheit des Tierschutzes.

Wir stehen überall in der Kritik, weil C&R als Tierquälerei angesehen wird. Fangen von Fischen aus reiner Lust am Drill.
Daher rührt auch die ganze Kiste wegen des Fischens zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs. Das alleine gilt immer mehr als einzig zulässiger Grund zum Angeln. 
Ich weiß nicht wo man leben muss, um diese Entwicklung nicht mitzubekommen.

Das wiederum führt dazu, dass in belasteten Gewässern das Angeln bald ganz passee´sein kann, denn wenn man die Fische nicht essen kann, entfällt nach Meinung vieler, der einzig legitime Grund, Fische überhaupt zu fangen.

Weiter schaffen wir es nicht, eine gemeinsame Basis mit dem Naturschutz zu bekommen. Der hat durchaus schwerwiegende und ernstzunehmende Argumente. Wenn wir Angler unsere Gewässer aber weiterhin so mißhandeln, kann es keine Basis geben. Und bei einem Krieg gegen den Naturschutz stehen die Angler als Verliere schon fest.

Weiter schaffen es nicht mal wir Angler selbst, einen vernünftigen Konsens hinzubekommen. Wir scheren uns einen Dreck darum, was unsere Verbände mit der Politik ausmauscheln. Wir nehmen hin, dass das freie Angeln verraten und verkauft wird, ja, wir interessieren uns nichtmal dafür.

Wir lachen über immer mehr Gesetze und Regeln und begreifen nicht, dass es nur eine Frage der Kontrolle und durchsetzung ist, bis die Flächendeckend greifen. Und wer glaubt, nur wir Angler selber würden in Zukunft kontrollieren, der glaubt auch an den Maja Kalender. 
Wenn ich als Natur- oder Tiershcützer den Anglern an den Karren pinkeln wollte, ich könnte jeden Tag ein Dutzend Anzeigen erstatten. Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit und des Wollens.

Was die Vielbejubelte WRR für uns Angler bedeutet, werden wir noch Schmerzhaft zu spüren bekommen. Ebenso das bescheuerte Ökopunkte-System. Was glaubst Du wie lange es dauert, bis eine Kommune die ersten Gewässer unter Schutz stellt um Öko Punkte zu sammeln und an anderer Stelle ein Gewerbegebiet in die Botanik zu setzen?

Keinen Plan von ? Solltest Du Dich mal mit beschäftigen. Mal sehen ob Du dann immer noch an Deiner Meinug festhältst.


----------



## rotrunna (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> C&R hat nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun. Das ist eine Angelegenheit des Tierschutzes.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht tragbar diese Aussage. Alleine wenn wir alle unsere Raubfische totschlagen schafft es ein Ungleichgewicht in der Natur, was für mich kein Naturschutz ist. In unserer modernen Zeit, obwohl es sogar Sportfischen heißt, darf die Berechtigung zum Angeln nicht auf die Verwertung der Fische beschränkt sein und muss überdacht werden. Eben ein Sport!!!
> 
> ...



rotrunna


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht tragbar diese Aussage. Alleine wenn wir alle unsere Raubfisch(e)  totschlagen schafft es ein Ungleichgewicht in der Natur, was für mich  kein Naturschutz ist. In unserer modernen Zeit, obwohl es sogar Sportfischen  heißt, darf die Berechtigung zum Angeln nicht auf die Verwertung der  Fische beschränkt sein und muss überdacht werden. Eben ein Sport!!!




Na das mach mal mit unserem Grundgesetz aus - viel Vergnügen, wenn Du den Richter von Deiner Sichtweise überzeugen willst #6 #d


----------



## sylvester69 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Die zukunft des Angels ist:
Indoor mit Elektronischer Zählung


----------



## sylvester69 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Hoffentlich nicht mehr zu meiner Zeit


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Danke.
> Jo, ist ja jetzt tatsächlich verboten wenn man mit Vorsatz den Fisch wieder entlässt, jedoch ohne Vorsatz nicht strafbar...
> Warum dann der Setzkescher wieder eingeführt wurde bleibt mir ein Rätsel




weil es vielleicht auch angler gibt die ihre fische auch mal hältern wollen/müssen.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht tragbar diese Aussage. Alleine wenn wir alle unsere Raubfisch(e) totschlagen schafft es ein Ungleichgewicht in der Natur, was für mich kein Naturschutz ist. In unserer modernen Zeit, obwohl es sogar Sportfischen heißt, darf die Berechtigung zum Angeln nicht auf die Verwertung der Fische beschränkt sein und muss überdacht werden. Eben ein Sport!!!




Du scheinst es noch nicht begriffen zu haben. Der Sportbegriff wird in Frage gestellt, da Fische kein Sportgerät darstellen sollen.


Da die Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu gehen, untrennbar mit der Entnahme des Fanges verbunden sein wird, werden die Anzahl der Angeltouren zwangsläufig reduziert:

- irgendwann ist die Truhe voll
- bestimmte Angelarten scheiden ganz aus, da gezielt auf 40-Pfündige Schmodderkarpfen anzusitzen, wenig Sinn macht
- der Angler hat eine eigene Motivation die Bestände zu schonen
- die Bestandsregulierung wird von oben bestimmt (mit der Folge, dass der Angler einfach nicht mehr ans Wasser darf, wenn die Jahresfangmenge*1 voll ist, die vorgegebene Zahl an Tageskarten verkauft oder die angegebene Fangmenge erreicht wurde)

Die Gewässer werden wegen des Tierschutzes nicht leer gefischt, da der Naturschutz zuvor greifen wird und den steigenden Entnahmezahlen durch Fangbegrenzungen entgegen wirken wird.

Konkret: Wenn du deine 20 Zander schon im Januar gefangen (und entnommen!) hast, darfst du nicht mehr ans Wasser (zumindest nicht auf Zander).

Pauschal bedeutet dies NICHT: 
"schwindende Bestände = C&R als Notwendigkeit"
sondern
"schwindende Bestände = kein Angeln, da die Entnahme sich verbietet, die aber Grundvoraussetzung fürs Angeln ist"

*1: Jahresfangmenge?
Ja, darüber wird bei mir im Verein diskutiert. Dies soll die Tagesbegrenzung ersetzen, da einige Rentner nahezu täglich am Wasser sitzen und einige tatsächlich alles entnehmen.  Da reicht schon ein entnommener Hecht am Tag, um aufs Jahr gerechnet auf erstaunliche Mengen zu kommen. Und das völlig legal, da die Tageshöchstbegrenzung von 2 Hechten ja immer unterschritten bleibt.
Diese Herrschaften müssten dann schon im Januar zu Hause bleiben.
Und wir dann ggf. auch, wenn wir zur Entnahme verpflichtet werden und dies tatsächlich kontrolliert wird. 

"Hmm, Zander, Hecht, Aal, Barsch und Karpfen sind schon voll. 
Also geht´s ab jetzt auf Weißfisch, da gibts keine Fangzahlbegrenzung *Fischfrikadellenrezept rauskram*."


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Du scheinst es noch nicht begriffen zu haben. Der Sportbegriff wird in Frage gestellt, da Fische kein Sportgerät darstellen sollen.


 

Dafür ist es bei Pferden Hunden.......erlaubt,da diese ja Hochentwickelter sind als fische und daher anscheinend kein Leid......empfinden.


|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Dafür ist es bei Pferden Hunden.......erlaubt,da diese ja Hochentwickelter sind als fische und daher anscheinend kein Leid......empfinden.
> 
> |wavey:



Das Absurdum ist mir bewusst "die anderen quälen aber auch" wird im Zweifelsfall allerdings kein Argument sein. #c

Fällt die dir Lobbystärke der von dir genannten anderen Parteien im Vergleich zu unserer auf?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Der Vergleich mit Pferden und Hunden usw. hinkt aber auch etwas da es sich da um domestizierte Haus/Nutztiere handelt...


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

ronny wenn du nicht mehr "quälen" willst, dann hör asuf mit angeln.|wavey:

du bist im prinzip genauso "extrem" in deinen wie z.bsp rotrunna in seinen ansichten.
es gibt nun mal nicht nur schwarz und weiß.
laßt die leute doch machen so lange sie sich im legalen rahmen bewegen und versucht nicht anderen eure meinung aufzudrängen.
und eben das gegenseitige "zerfleischen" der angler untereinander fördert eben die angelgegner und eventuelle folgende restriktionen.
hast du schon mal gehört, daß sich die "pferde-und hundesportler" öffentlich so gegenseitig "die köpfe einschlagen"?
vielleicht kann man ja in der beziehung von denen was lernen.

antonio


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Da bis heute nicht rechtlich bewiesen ist,das fische Qual Leid....empfinden wird das schwer zu beweisen das ich beim normalen Angelvorgang aus *absicht wiederhohlt*.... fische quäle.

Bei Pferden..... sieht das schon ganz anders aus,das wird aus Spaß Geld.....getan und es ist bewiesen das diese Tiere Leid Schmerz....empfinden.


Das Agu zieht evtl.nicht vorm Richter,aber mir muß bewiesen werden das ich mit absicht wiederhohlt quäle(beim normalen Angelvorgang),und mit richtigen Anwälten wird das schwer.

Siehe auch die freisprüche dazu zb.der Wels der auch noch umgesetzt wurde und das von einem Angler der wegen C&R angeklagt wurde.

So einfach ist das nicht,und es kommt auch drauf an welche Person hinter dem Angler steht,ein Ralle oder thomas...etc.wird da anders kämpfen wie ein Duckdich Angler der sich kaum mit Gesetzen...auskennt.



|wavey:


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Sten

Das Tsg erlaubt also das man mit Nutztieren aus Spaß Geld....Qual Leid Schmerz...in kauf nehmen darf???


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> ronny wenn du nicht mehr "quälen" willst, dann hör asuf mit angeln.|wavey:
> 
> *du bist* im prinzip genauso "extrem" in deinen wie z.bsp rotrunna in seinen ansichten.*versucht nicht *anderen eure meinung aufzudrängen.
> es gibt nun mal nicht nur schwarz und weiß.
> ...



Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden: Ich habe *nicht meine Meinung* wieder gegeben oder irgendeine persönliche Stellung genommen. 

Mir schien die Begründung von C&R als einzige Antwort aufs (drohende) C&R-Verbot nur sowas von grotesk, dass der Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht wirklich verstanden wurde.

Ich habe versucht den Gedanken und die folgen des Tierschutzgesetzes wiederzugeben, da sie scheinbar grob missverstanden wurden. Eben jenes Tierschutzgesetz will ja das "Sport" aus dem Angeln unterbinden.

Meine eigenen Gedanken lasse ich hier völlig außen vor. 

Deinen Beitrag unterschreibe ich allerdings. Ich wünsche dem Carphunter genau so Petri Heil wie dem Kochtopfpolen und erwische mich ebenfalls gelegentlich beim "carphuntern" und "Kochtopfpolen", auch wenn mein Steckenpferd das Spinnfischen ist. ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@Gründler

Mir wegen könnt ihr weiter Vergleiche an den Haaren herbeiziehen bzw. Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen indem ihr C&R und Hundehaltung, Reitsport usw. gegenüber stellt, aber zu was führt das?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Was das soll,es zeigt nur auf wie ungleich wir behandelt werden,bezw.das unsere Verbände damals nix getan haben,während sich Reiter.....erfolgreich wehrten.


Ich bin immer noch kein 100% C&R'ler,aber ich sehe es ähnlich wie thomas,ich kämpfe als Angler für alle Angler so wie es sein sollte,nicht aber Angler vs Angler.

Das ist auch der unterschied zu Pferde....leuten,sie kämpfen zusammen und akzeptieren,wir kämpfen gegeneinander und akzeptieren nicht (oder nur wenige).


|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ich vermute der Hobby-Hottehü-Ler schaut mit genau so viel Verwunderung auf extreme Auswüchse des Reitsports wie mancher Sonntagsangler auf extreme Auswüchse der Angelfischerei. Da ich selten in Reiterforen abhänge, bekomme ich es aber weniger mit... ;-)


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Das ist auch der unterschied zu Pferde....leuten,sie kämpfen zusammen und akzeptieren,wir kämpfen gegeneinander und akzeptieren nicht (oder nur wenige).
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Also so wie ich die Sache sehe sind auch bei den Pferdesportlern (zu recht) extreme Auswüchse wie das Barren oder extremes Ausbinden verrufen!
Genauso wie bei den Hundesportlern das Kupieren verrufen ist - und da sind sich lange nicht alle Hundesportler oder Pferdesportler eins und ziehen an einem Strang.
|wavey:


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden: Ich habe *nicht meine Meinung* wieder gegeben oder irgendeine persönliche Stellung genommen.
> 
> Mir schien die Begründung von C&R als einzige Antwort aufs (drohende) C&R-Verbot nur sowas von grotesk, dass der Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht wirklich verstanden wurde.
> 
> ...



seh ich nicht so, da steht lediglich drin, daß man tiere nicht quälen darf jetzt mal einfach ausgedrückt.
das dies von manchem angelgegner und nicht nur von denen eben anders ausgelegt wird ist deren sache.
den vortrag über die leidensfähigkeit oder schmerzempfinden bei fischen spar ich mir.
solange es aber unter anglern und unter den verbandsfunktionären diese "tierschutzgesetzausleger" gibt wird sich die sache nicht verbessern.

antonio


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Na klar gibs da auch extreme,aber wenn es um gewisse Sachen geht wie damals das aufkommen des TSG's sind sich da alle anscheinend mehr einig als damalige Anglerverbände die sich an die Hand nehmen haben lassen und das bis heute tun.

Die Reiter Showzüchter....usw.hatten damals genau das gleiche Problem wie wir,und auch sie wurden damals mit reingerissen gingen durch die Medien,haben aber alle die Kurve gekriegt bezw.sich zusammen erfolgreich gewehrt.


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich die Sache sehe sind auch bei den Pferdesportlern (zu recht) extreme Auswüchse wie das Barren oder extremes Ausbinden verrufen!
> Genauso wie bei den Hundesportlern das Kupieren verrufen ist - und da sind sich lange nicht alle Hundesportler oder Pferdesportler eins und ziehen an einem Strang.
> |wavey:




die pissen sich aber in aller regel nicht öffentlich gegenseitig ans bein.

antonio


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ein Wunsch für das Jahr 2032?! Thomas ist Präsident des DeutschenProAnglerEgalWelcherArtVerbandes, der deutschlandweit gesellschaftlich, wirtschaftlich und ökologisch einen hohen Stellenwert genießt und die Gesetzesgebungen der letzten 15 Jahre Anglerfreundlich ändern konnte... .


Aber mal im Ernst: die Werteveränderungen in allen Teilen der Gesellschaft zieht auch unter uns Anglern ihre Kreise: Zuerst komme ich und dann ganz lange gar nichts. Immer höher im weiter und nach mir die Sintflut. Schei$$ auf Nachhaltigkeit, ich lebe jetzt usw. . Noch mehr Technik, möglichst schnell und jederzeit verfügbar... .

Aber meckern hilft da auch nicht weiter. Eigentlich müssen alle Septiker und Pessimisten ihren Hintern hoch bekommen und sich zumindest unter uns Anglern für eine bessere Welt einsetzen. Wer wirklich für eine Gemeinschaft ist, muss sich auch dafür einsetzen und schon im Kleinen, also unter Kollegen und in Vereinen mit Überzeugungsarbeit anfangen. Wenn wir uns weiter gegenseitig an den Karren pissen, diskutieren wir auch noch hier in 20 Jahren während hinter uns die alten Deppen ihre Repressionen ausbauen.
Es bringt aber nix, sich immer nur gegen "Alte" zu verschwören. Die sterben langsam weg. Fangt bei der Jugend an! Wenn die nächsten Generation Angler mit einer "leck mich am Arsche"- Einstellung gedeiht, dann Prost Mahlzeit 


Zum Thema: In 20 Jahren wird es neue Fischarten in unseren Gewässern geben und andere werden aussterben bzw. verschwinden. Frühere Angeltechniken werden "neu" erfunden und vermarktet. Außerdem wird man sein Handy als Echolot und Bissanzeiger benutzen können... .


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Siever schrieb:


> Aber meckern hilft da auch nicht weiter. Eigentlich müssen alle Septiker und Pessimisten ihren Hintern hoch bekommen und sich zumindest unter uns Anglern für eine bessere Welt einsetzen. Wer wirklich für eine Gemeinschaft ist, muss sich auch dafür einsetzen und schon im Kleinen, also unter Kollegen und in Vereinen mit Überzeugungsarbeit anfangen.


 

Hat Ralle Jahrelang hinter sich,hat Thomas Jahrelang hinter sich,hab ich Jahrelang hinter mir,und ich kenne viele die wie wir 3 aufgelisteten mehr und mehr merken das es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist und sich fragen warum mach ich das noch,solange in eigenen Reihen dauernd neue Steine gelegt werden ist das Hoffnungslos.

Solange Angler Angler anzeigen,Vereine andere Vereine Anpiss....,solange Funktionäre Funktionäre Anzeigen/Ansche....solange wird das nix.


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat Ralle Jahrelang hinter sich,hat Thomas Jahrelang hinter sich,hab ich Jahrelang hinter mir,und ich kenne viele die wie wir 3 aufgelisteten mehr und mehr merken das es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist und sich fragen warum mach ich das noch,solange in eigenen Reihen dauernd neue Steine gelegt werden ist das Hoffnungslos.
> 
> Solange Angler Angler anzeigen,Vereine andere Vereine Anpiss....,solange Funktionäre Funktionäre Anzeigen/Ansche....solange wird das nix.
> 
> ...



genau so siehts aus.
und nicht nur beim angeln.
die lmaa-stimmung ist eben zu weit verbreitet, keiner will mehr was tun, wenn einer will werden ihm steine in den weg gelegt, einer "hetzt" gegen den andern und und und.

antonio


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@gründler: ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es ziemlich kräftezehrend, nervig und frustrierend ist, aber wenn von 10 Leuten nur 2 zum umdenken gebracht werden, ist es ein kleiner Erfolg. Deswegen fange ich bewusst im kleinen an (Jugendgruppe des Vereins). Wir Jugendleiter fahren alle die selbe Linie und hoffen, unsere alten Herren im Verein irgendwann einmal zu ersetzen und neue Wege zu gehen.

Nicht aufgeben


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

siever dein optimismus in allen ehren aber die realität ist eben anders.
und 2 von 10 reicht eben lange nicht. die werden weggebügelt.
und das die alten aussterben wurde vor 30 jahren schon gesagt und hat sich was verbessert?

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

und noch was wenn ihr alle eine linie fahrt, warum sind die andern dann noch nicht weg.
in 20 jahren seid ihr dann die alten und die jungen wollen euch weg haben.

antonio


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ja das ist richtig und gut,aber was nützt das wenn du 5 Etagen höher auf Betonwände triffst die 100m dick sind und diese leider einfluß nach noch höheren Etagen haben.

Da ist fast kein durchkommen,und wenn doch must du dich durch 30 Jahre Schutt kämpfen,und versuchen das alles wieder rückgängig zu machen wird verdammt schwer.

|wavey:


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> und noch was wenn ihr alle eine linie fahrt, warum sind die andern dann noch nicht weg.
> in 20 jahren seid ihr dann die alten und die jungen wollen euch weg haben.



Warum die alten noch da sind? Weil die Jahreshauptversammlung in diesem Jahr noch nicht war... . Nein, wir wollen es nicht mit dem Dampfhammer machen sondern uns nach und nach in die Gremien einschleichen und positiven Einfluss auf das Vereinsleben nehmen.
Warum sollten uns die Jungen weg haben wollen? Wenn man, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Vorständen heute, zeitgemäße Entscheidungen trifft und Kompromisse findet, sehe ich da keinen "Alterskampf".
Ich weiß, ich bin manchmal zu optimistisch und vielleicht ein Stück zu jung, aber immer alles schlecht machen, hilft ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

das nützt aber nichts nur einzelne personen "einzuschleusen".
die kommen nicht durch und resignieren irgendwann oder werden wieder "rausgeekelt".
das ist kein pessimismus, das ist (leider) realität.
und selbst wenn es in einem verein mal klappt mit guten vorständen etc., die rennen dann nach oben wie gründler schrieb gegen betonwände.
deswegen hört man auch von guten vereinen wenig, die sind nämlich so gut, daß sie sich ihre kleine heile welt aufgebaut haben, schweigen und es für sich genießen.

antonio


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Na gut, aber wie willst du dann vorgehen? Wenn es nur diesen Weg gibt und die Arbeit im Kleinen keinen Sinn hat, brauchen wir über die Zukunft des Angelns in 20 Jahren doch gar nicht reden, oder? Dann können wir irgendwann einpacken vor uns hinmeckern und uns wundern, dass wir irgendwann hier nicht mehr angeln können und fertig, oder wie?!


----------



## antonio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

doch nur manchmal helfen eben nur radikale lösungen im kleinen verein sowie in den großen verbänden.
nur dafür müssen sich mehrheiten finden lassen die nicht nur reden sondern auch selbst verantwortung übernehmen.
und du weißt ja selber wie es aussieht, wenn man die leute anspricht.
überwiegender tenor ist eben "ich will einfach nur angeln das andere geht mich nichts an".
also es geht darum mehrheiten zu finden, die auch was tun auf allen ebenen und da siehts düster aus.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> doch mußt du normalerweise in bayern, wenn du dein limit voll hast, wegen des abknüppelparagraphen.
> 
> antonio



Wo bitte steht denn dieses ominöse "Limit" im bayerischen Fischreigestz? 
Die hier genanten Limits sind Regelungen die die Vereine festgelegt haben, nicht aber das bayerische Fischereigesetz!
Wenn an einem Gewässer lediglich die Richtlinien des bayerischen Fischreigesetzes gelten kann man entnehmen soviel man will.
Ob das Sinn macht steht auch einem anderen Blatt, darüber wird hier und heute aber nicht diskutiert!

Und ob man es nun glaubt oder nicht, auch in Bayern gibt es diese Gewässer. Und es wird sie auch noch in 20-30 Jahren geben und man wird auch dann noch an diesen Gewässern angeln. Genau wie heute oder vor 20, 30, 40 oder was weis ich wievielen Jahren.


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



antonio schrieb:


> also es geht darum mehrheiten zu finden, die auch was tun auf allen ebenen und da siehts düster aus.


Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht, nur dürfen wir das dann nicht einfach so hinnehmen und dürfen nicht Müde werden, Mitstreiter zu finden!


----------



## jkc (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> Siehe auch die freisprüche dazu zb.der Wels der auch noch umgesetzt wurde und das von einem Angler der wegen C&R angeklagt wurde.
> ...



Ohne jetzt das Thema wieder in die Richtung C+R lenken zu wollen, möchte ich aber ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass die beiden Kollegen aus dem genannten Fall, NICHT freigesprochen wurden. 
Es hat dazu, meines Wissens nach, noch nicht mal ein Gerichtsverfahren gegeben...

Irgendwo hier im Board müsste es auch bestimmt ein Thema geben wo das ganze detailliert besprochen wurde...


Grüße JK


----------



## rotrunna (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Teilweise glaube ich, das eure Welt in Bayern eine andere als im liberalen(Touristenfischereischein etc.) Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. In 20 Jahren ist Mecklenburg noch liberaler und bei euch machen sie die Schotten dicht, sofern man den Persimisten folgt. 

Viele Leute scheinen halt einfach nicht mit der Ihnen übertragenden Macht umgehen zu können, und leisten nichts sinnvolles.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



jkc schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt das Thema wieder in die Richtung C+R lenken zu wollen, möchte ich aber ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass die beiden Kollegen aus dem genannten Fall, NICHT freigesprochen wurden.
> Es hat dazu, meines Wissens nach, noch nicht mal ein Gerichtsverfahren gegeben...
> 
> Irgendwo hier im Board müsste es auch bestimmt ein Thema geben wo das ganze detailliert besprochen wurde...
> ...


 
Weiß auch net mehr ob Freispruch oder eingestellt. 
Na wenn der fall eingestellt wurde zeigt es ja wie wichtig das gewesen sein muss,das Petra freunde wieder mal Anzeigen verteilten und diese eingestellt wurden.

Ich hab das thema damals(Zeitungsartikel) irgendwo als link gesetzt,weiß aber net mehr wo.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Siever schrieb:


> Na gut, aber wie willst du dann vorgehen? Wenn es nur diesen Weg gibt und die Arbeit im Kleinen keinen Sinn hat, brauchen wir über die Zukunft des Angelns in 20 Jahren doch gar nicht reden, oder? Dann können wir irgendwann einpacken vor uns hinmeckern und uns wundern, dass wir irgendwann hier nicht mehr angeln können und fertig, oder wie?!



Der Niedergang der Angelfischerei hat im damaligen Westen vor 30 Jahren begonnen. Das konnte geschehen, weil sich kaum ein Angler für die Angelpolitik interessiert hat.

Heute wird dieser Niedergang von fast allen Anglern ignoriert oder sogar für gut befunden. Für die Angelpolitik interessiert sich immer noch kaum eine Socke. 

Der Niedergang in den Neuen Bundesländern wird mit der Fusion de beiden großen Verbände beginnen, wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht. Es interessiert die Angler nicht.

Du kannst Dich auf den Kopf stellen, Samba tanzen, oder was weiß ich nicht machen. Wenn die Mehrheit der Angler weiterhin alles ignoriert, und nicht Ihr ganz einfaches Stimmrecht über die Vereine in die Verbände trägt, wird in 20 Jahren niemand mehr in Deutschland angeln. 

Und wenn man es in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht geschafft hat, die Anglerschaft zu mobilisieren, wird man es in den nächsten 20 Jahren auch nicht schaffen.


----------



## Patrick S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Niedergang der Angelfischerei hat im damaligen Westen vor 30 Jahren begonnen. Das konnte geschehen, weil sich kaum ein Angler für die Angelpolitik interessiert hat.
> 
> Heute wird dieser Niedergang von fast allen Anglern ignoriert oder sogar für gut befunden. Für die Angelpolitik interessiert sich immer noch kaum eine Socke.
> 
> ...



Genau richtig...

Die Anglerschaft muss endlich lernen zusammenzuhalten und zusammen zu arbeiten...dann wird alles gut.

Die Anglerschaft bringen sehr viel Geld für die Wirtschaft in Umlauf...

Politisch würde die Anglerschaft die 3 % Hürde locker schaffen...

Es kann viel erreicht werden, aber Einzelkämpfer kommen nicht weit...

Solange wir nicht lernen für unsere Interessen und unsere Passion einzutreten, solange wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Es liegt an uns...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ich selber bin Spinn- und Meeresangler..

Ich werde aber immer für die Rechte zur Ausübung für ihre jeweilige Art zu angeln kämpfen von:
Kochtopfanglern
Zurücksetzern
Stippern
Wettfischern
Carphuntern
Karpfenanglern
Zanderjägern
Welsanglern
Mefoanglern
Feierabendbieranglern
Halb- und Vollprofis (richtige und selbst ernannte)
Stressabbauanglern
Spannungsanglern
Fliegenfischern
Feederanglern
und
und
und

Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..

Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!

Für die Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz!!

Für eine bessere Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft..

Damit Angeln und die Angler auch in Deutschland noch wenigstens die Chance auf eine Zukunft haben..


----------



## Patrick S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Moin Thomas, 

dein Kampfeswillen ist ehrenvoll und richtig klasse...aber es reicht nicht. Das AB ( nur als Beispiel ) hätte viel mehr Macht schon jetzt ein wenig zu lenken.

( Aber jetzt muss ich aufpassen, sonst wird es zu politisch...)

Einer noch : Wir Angler dürfen nicht mehr länger zuschauen wie unsere Passion zerstört wird...es wird langsam Zeit Flagge zu zeigen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



gründler schrieb:


> Sollte die Entwicklung so weitergehen wie wir sie jetzt täglich sehen,wird in 20 Jahren niemand darüber reden wie wir Angeln,sondern wie man am besten überlebt.
> 
> |wavey:



Dieser Kommentar hat m.M. nach GENAU den Nerv der Zeit getroffen, auch wenn es wohl "etwas abschweift", aber im Grunde stimmt dies völlig!


----------



## Rapfenjäger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Ich mache mir nichts mehr vor.
Das Fischen ist hierzulande nicht Bestandteil des tägl. Lebens
bzw. unserer Kultur, wie z. B. Jagd, Golf, Kegeln, Fitnesstrainig, Yoga, Bogenschiessen, Curling etc.... 
Fischen wirkt hier mehr wie drangeklebt, nicht authentisch.
Hier zählt nur eins schwerpunktmässig: ARBEITEN.
Wer Fisch will, soll ihn sich KAUFEN
Wer Fischen will muss nach Frongraisch, Italien, Holland, Irland,
Russland, Amerika.....#6
Also: Entweder an die Arbeit, oder über die Grenze#h
Deutschland eben.....#c
Petri..., R.-J.

Wald und Ufer werden eingezäunt und mit Drehkreuzen versehen.
Chip / Eintittskarten gibt es bei der Krankenkasse


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Das Fischen ist hierzulande nicht Bestandteil des tägl. Lebens
> bzw. unserer Kultur, wie z. B. Jagd, Golf, Kegeln, Fitnesstrainig, Yoga, Bogenschiessen, Curling etc....


Was ist denn das? Wie kommst Du darauf, daß Golf, Fitnestraining, mit Auto zum Treff fahren um sich aufs Fahrrad zu steigen, Yoga, Bogenschießen, Curling deutsches Kulturgut sind? Also, ich kenne seit meiner Kindheit Jagen, Angeln, Kegel aufstellen, ja, aber alles andere ist elitärer Kommerz und hat nichts mit unserer Kultur zu tun.
Übrigens, bei mir gehört das Angeln zum täglichen Leben. Ein mal die Woche muß ein selbstgefangener auf den Tisch, ansonsten habe ich schlechte Karten. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Angler, die keinen Fisch essen, so wie es auch Pilzsucher gibt, die keine Pilze essen. Soll doch ein jeder glücklich werden nach seiner Fasson.
Wir Menschen müssen auch noch in 20 Jahren, ist ja schon Übermorgen, essen, wohnen und uns kleiden, was ja die drei Grundbedürfnisse des zivilisierten Menschen sind. Wir müssen nur aufpassen, daß wir uns nicht selbst das Wasser zu unserer Passion abgraben und uns den Zugang zu einer sauberen und ehrlichen Natur verbauen.

Petri


----------



## Malzis (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Wir Angler haben zwar eine enorme Kaufkraft,aber keine Lobby.
jeder Industrie ist jetzt schon klar,keine Angler kein Umsatz,keine Überlebenschance.Ist denen aber völlig egal.Sie haben in den letzten 20-30Jahren sehr gut verdient.Wenn nicht,selber schuld.
Wenn die Industrie wilklich Interesse an den Anglern hätte,würde die schon in manche politische Diskusion eingreifen,oder Einfluss nehmen.
Und kein  mündiger Wähler sollte sich anmassen die Glauben zu vertretten ,die Angler könnten ja die 5%hürde leicht überspringen und gar politische Macht entwickeln.Das Gängelbändchen der Regierung ist stramm und deinen Hals gelegt.Denk dran!
Wenn heute ein Automobielwerk schließen muss ,eine Schiffswerft ,eine Porzellanmaufaktur,oder ein Schnellimbiss,eine Drogeriekette,dann wird 2 Wochen gekäht was der Hals hergibt,und danach??????
Wenn also in irgendeiner fernen Zukunft beschlossen werden würde ,das Angeln zu verbieten oder massiv einzuschränken,dann könnten wir Angler nackend einen Handstand machen und mit dem Popo gleichzeitig Fliegen fangen,nach 4 wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr danach....
Soviel zur Macht der Angler................
(meine Meinung)


----------



## antonio (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht denn dieses ominöse "Limit" im bayerischen Fischreigestz?
> Die hier genanten Limits sind Regelungen die die Vereine festgelegt haben, nicht aber das bayerische Fischereigesetz!
> Wenn an einem Gewässer lediglich die Richtlinien des bayerischen Fischreigesetzes gelten kann man entnehmen soviel man will.
> Ob das Sinn macht steht auch einem anderen Blatt, darüber wird hier und heute aber nicht diskutiert!
> ...



stuffel da hast du mich wohl jetzt mißverstanden.
ich hab doch nicht behauptet, daß es per gesetz ein limit gibt, sondern daß man in bayern wenn man ein bestehendes fanglimit erreicht hat, normalerweise aufhören muß zu angeln, wegen des abknüppelparagraphen.

antonio


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine These: in 20 Jahren wird das Angeln in Deutschland, und nur in Deutschland, (tierschutz)gesetzlich verboten sein. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch, hatte das Thema auch schon angesprochen, mehr auf dem Schwerpunkt Fischbestände:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140488

Meiner Meinung nach ist es müßig, hier zu spekulieren, zu komplex und zu unberechenbar ist die Welt mittlerweile geworden|kopfkrat.
Aber unterhaltsam ist es trotzdem.
Meine These: Bisher noch nicht in Betracht gezogene Dinge werden auftreten.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Elitäre Sportarten sind auf dem Vormarsch.
Wer konnte sich denn bis vor kurzer Zeit Reiten, Golf oder Jagen leisten ? 
Schliesslich will jeder mal. Wenn ich mich jetzt so umsehe....hauerha....
Dann bin ich so richtig froh !
Denn wer auf dem Golfplatz oder im Wald rumhängt, der zertrampelt schon nicht mein Ufer.
Heisst im Umkehrschluss: Wenn die Angelfischerei zur Elitesportart mutiert 
( nicht auszuschliessen, denn Mode kommt immer in Wellen ), dann Gnade uns Gott....
Wäre auch eine Variante, so angelzukunftsmässig...
Petri...R.-J.

Unsere Lobby ist der Handel !


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (10. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin moin,..

ich denke mal nicht das es den angler eher weniger interessiert sondern vielmehr liegt es daran das sich kaum ein angler in den neueren bundesländern richtig imformiert fühlt. ich für meinen teil habe von keinem vorstand eines vereines odr des hauptvorstandes erfahren bekommen das so etwas überhaupt in gange ist und das ist doch traurig. wenn die anglerschaft wählen könnte wie zu einer bundestagswahl,.. würde es keine fusion geben. die älteren in den vereinen informieren sich doch garnicht übers angeln an sich und wollen auch nix mit politik zu tun haben,.. den für sie alle ist das angeln schon seit eh unje gang und gäbe einer freizeitbeschäftigung und man kann sich nicht vorstellen warum man an dem see wo man vielleicht schon 40 jahre angelt auf einmal nicht mehr angeln gehen darf/ sollte/ kann. im grunde liegt alles nur an der information und der aufklärung. ich habe auch erst mich durch diverse forenbeiträge lesen müssen bis ich mal alles erfahren habe was denkensweise für mich wichtig ist.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Patrick S. (13. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Also wenn die Informationspolitik der Grund ist...ist es aber in der heutigen Zeit traurig...

Man bekommt überall soviele, eigentlich viel zu viele, Informationen. Man muss sich für ein Thema interessieren...dann kommen die Info´s fast schon von "alleine".

Also, meiner Meinung nach, kann es daran nicht liegen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (13. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin moin,..

eher schon,.. denn die meisten sind ebend nicht 20 jahre, single und angelverrückt sondern in der realität ist der altersdurchschnitt in einem angelverein zwischen 40 und 55 und in den neuen bundesländern eher um die 50. ausnahmen gibt es immer aber glaubst du das jeder 60,70 jährige im internet umher rudert um sich neue infos ein zu holen ??? die laufen ihren gewohnten gang. frühs aufstehen,.. gassi gehen mit dem hund, und dann ab an den see mit der frau und die zeit genießen.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Frank7777 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Anzahl an Angler, ist sie eher rückläufig, gleichbleibend oder steigend. Ich hab bis vor 15 Jahren mit dem Jugendfischereischein geangelt und muss sagen, zur damaligen Zeit gab es kaum Probleme in einen Verein aufgenommen zu werden bzw. eine Jahreskarte zu erhalten. Hab jetzt meinen Schein gemacht und muss sagen, es ist echt beschissen. Viele Vereine sind voll, Jahreskarten ohne Verein musst dich auf ne Warteliste setzen lassen.

Ist das bei euch auch so? Denkt Ihr es wird in Zukunft besser, da weniger Angler? Man hört immer es gibt in den Vereinen Probleme Nachwuchs zu finden- ich frag mich wo?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## HRO1961 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin

tja kann leider nichts positives berichten. unser verein hat seit diesem jahr kein mitglied mehr, dass unter 20 ist.

gruss achim


----------



## Lenzibald (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Servus.
Die Frage ist nicht wie es mit dem Angeln weitergeht sondern wie es mit dem Überleben der Menschheit weitergeht. Wir haben nur einen Planeten und der wird systematisch vernichtet. Wenn man bedenkt das ein Kreuzfahrtschiff soviel Dreck rausbläst wie 5 millionen Autos und das nur das ein paar Leutchen Spass haben oder wieviele Starts und Landungen pro Tag an einem Flughafen passieren mehrere Hunderte und das auf vielen vielen Flughäfen man glaubt ja gar nicht wie viele Flugzeuge da Pausenlos in der Luft sind, der Atommüll wo bis heute keiner sagen wie man den Endlagern soll. Ich kann nur sagen ich bin froh das ich schon über 50 bin und das Ende diese Planeten nicht mehr mitbekomme. Denn wenns so weitermachen wie bisher wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis der 3te Weltkrieg da ist.
MfG


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin moin,..

@ frank 7777: zu deiner frage hin wie man am besten in einem verein gelangt der schon voll ist muss man ein wenig unterscheiden in VDSF und den dav. beim "ach so tollen" vdsf ist es so gegliedert das jeder verein ein bestimmten gewässerpool beherbergt und die mitgliederzahlen auf grund der "gewässerknappheit" einschrenken muss. in wieweit dieses bei dir in der umgebung volle vereine gibt kann ich nicht beurteilen. beim dav ist es so das es keine vollen vereine geben kann. einige vereine haben 100- 300 mitglieder die mehr oder weniger an veranstaltungen teil nehmen und dann gibt es wieder vereine die haben vielleicht nur 10-40 mitglieder bzw. 40- 90 mitglieder. ein verein an sich kann im dav nicht voll sein. das ist anders als im vdsf. man bezahlt einen jahresbeitrag wie überall und kann unbeschrenkt an allen dav gewässern fischen. egal welcher verein dieses gewässer beherbergt ohne eine zusatzkarte oder weiteres. fangbuch muss geführt werden damit der besatz wieder getätig werden kann und gut. ich kann jetzt für berlin/ brandenburg sprechen das ich mit mein jahresbeitrag an etwa 3000 gewässer angeln gehen kann ohne das ich probleme bekomme und die jahreskarten für die oder oder andere gewerbliche fischerei bekommt man aufgrund dav- mitglied vergünstig. somit stehen mir noch mehrer 100 gewässer/ gewässerabschnitte zur verfügung. 

@lenzibald: also du beschwerst dich dahin gehend das die welt eher das hauptanliegen ist ?? hast du denn nicht selber davon profitiert das die preise günstiger gewesen sind aufgrund höheres warenaufkommen ?? oder hast du nie getankt mit deinem auto in deinen über 50 jahren das du die förderung und die steigende nachfrage an erdöl mitgefördert hast ??? problem ist nur das die weltmächte " internen" krieg führen wegen den resourcen. egal ob edelmetalle, erdöl etc. geld regiert die welt und das wird sich leider nie ändern. zugleich daf man schon garnicht mehrer nationalitäten miteinander vergleichen. wir deutschen z.b. zahlen unmengen an steuern für jeden scheiß,.. haben gesetzliche krankenkassen,.. etc... in amerika z.b. ist der sprit laut gesetzt subventioniert und das staat amerika muss sorge dafür tragen das auch ausreichend für jeden bürger immer verfügbar ist. ( den rest kann man sich denken )krankenkassen wollen die menschen in amerika garnicht da sie denke das sie eingeschrenkt wird. dummes denken ,.. ist aber nun mal so. afrika,.. der recht große kontinent hat gegenüber anderen einen minimalen eigenbetrag an ackerland/ früchte,.. etc da wächst einfach nix was wir hier kennen als futterpflanze. somit brauchen sie den import. china,.. die größte bevölkerung der erde. sie essen alles was nicht nied und nagelfest ist und verbrauchen unmengen an rohstoffen. selbst sie müssen sehen wie sie ihr land und ihre bevölkerung versorgungswege eröffnen. das durch allen umständen der planet erde drunter leidet ist hoffentlich jedem klar. wichtiger ist es daher,.. die perlen,.. die noch vorhanden sind zu schützen und zu pflegen. das fängt im kleinen wald hinterm haus an und endet im urwald der gerodet wird für swein wertvolles tropenholz ( um geld zu machen ) und die lebensräume der tiere wird entfern. nicht zuletzt auch die lunge der welt,.. den der tropenwald ist ein sauerstoffproduzent ohne gleichen. 


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Lenzibald (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Servus.
Kleiner Karpfen. Erstmal gebe ich dir Recht das wir alle mich natürlich mit eingeschlossen einen ganz ganz kleinen Teil dazu beitragen das der Planet draufgeht. Nur man sollte auch mal umdenken und sich fragen muß ich jeden meter mit dem Auto oder gehts vieleicht auch mal mit dem Fahrrad. Muß die Wirtschaft immer weiter wachsen oder gehts auch mit weniger.
Das in Afrika Hunger herrscht ist nur zum kleinen Teil deren Schuld, schuld sind die Geldgeilen Großkonzerne und die Politiker die bei uns produzierte Waren exportieren zu subventionierten Preisen zu denen ein Afrikaner nicht produzieren kann und so weiter. Ein kilo Getreide aus Europa ist dort billiger als wenn sie es selbst anbauen.
MfG


----------



## antonio (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> moin moin,..
> 
> @ frank 7777: zu deiner frage hin wie man am besten in einem verein gelangt der schon voll ist muss man ein wenig unterscheiden in VDSF und den dav. beim "ach so tollen" vdsf ist es so gegliedert das jeder verein ein bestimmten gewässerpool beherbergt und die mitgliederzahlen auf grund der "gewässerknappheit" einschrenken muss.
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## Rapfenjäger (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

Bildungs-und Erziehungspolitik, Elternhaus etc. sind gefordert wie noch nie.
Mutterwitz, Moral, Ethik, Augenmass, soz. der "Mündige Bürger" wird immer seltener.
Ausschüsse, Gremien etc. stehlen meist nur dem Herrgott den Tag.
( Und wenn ich dann nicht weiter weiss, gründ´ ich einen Arbeitskreis )
Mist geteilt durch 100= keiner ist verantwortlich !
Eigenverantwortung ? Wo ? Eigentlich auch nicht mehr so erwünscht.
Macht was draus...
Die Zukunft des Angelns muss kontinuierlich erarbeitet werden wie andere "Zukünfte"= die "Zunkunft" überhaupt.
Petri..., R.-J.

Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Aber egal, irgendwer wird es schon richten...


----------



## Frank7777 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

@ kleinerkarpfen,

Ich Glaub nicht das es dieses System in Bayern gibt?! Bei uns muss für jedes Fischgewässer die Anzahl der ausgegebenen Jahreserlaubnisscheine von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde genehmigt werden. In den Vereinen, Fischerzünften und dgl. müssen Erlaubnisscheine für fast jede Gewässerstrecke bzw. jedes Gewässer seperat erworben werden. 
Von einer "Flatrate" mit 3000 Gewässern hab ich noch nie was gehört.
Sollte es das in Bayern geben, bin ich über eine Kontaktadresse dankbar.

@alle, gibt's das in Bayern?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## antonio (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

hat doch niemand gesagt, daß es das in bayern gibt.
kleinerkarpfen hat von seinem bl geredet.
was nicht stimmt an seiner meinung, ist die verallgemeinerung bezüglich der beiden verbände bzw der gewässerpools und vereine.

antonio


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*

moin moin,..

also von veralgemeinerung habe ich nicht direkt gesprochen. ich kenne halt nur diese regelung aus dem vdsf niedersachsen und dort hatte es mir ein vereinsmitglied so persönlich geschildert. wenn es noch weitere gewässerregelungen im vdsf gibt,.. dann ist das soweit ganz gut,.. nur kenne ich diese nicht genau. wie auh schon richtig erfasst,.. ich habe von meinem bundesland gesprochen und nicht von bayern,.. niedersachsen,.. hessen,.. etc. wenn bei euch solch ein gewässerpool nicht existiert ist es leider so. fischereirecht ist ja auch landesrecht und 16 verschiedene bundesländer,.. 16 verschiedene fischereigesetzte.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## HRO1961 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Zukunft des Angelns*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> moin moin,..
> 
> ich kann jetzt für berlin/ brandenburg sprechen das ich mit mein jahresbeitrag an etwa 3000 gewässer angeln gehen kann ohne das ich probleme bekomme und die jahreskarten für die oder oder andere gewerbliche fischerei bekommt man aufgrund dav- mitglied vergünstig. somit stehen mir noch mehrer 100 gewässer/ gewässerabschnitte zur verfügung.


 
so oder so ähnlich gehts mir doch in mv auch. dies ist aber auf die eigentumsverhältsnisse, die sich durch das ende der ddr ergeben haben, zurückzuführen und hat nichts mit dem dachverband zu tun. der lav mv ist im vdsf organisiert.


----------

